# 2022 Oglethorpe County



## Todd E

May this new year bring many wonderful outdoor adventures to you and your family.
Please continue to share those adventures here, as you feel led.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes sir Todd, get us started here in 2022.  Here's hoping 2022 is terrific for all you OC forum members.  Post em when you got em


----------



## Triple C

With this epic rain we’re having thought I’d do a lil throwback to Jan 1, 2016 when the mailman almost lost his life attempting to ford the creek at our property line. Got swept down the creek on Dec 31st bout 1/3 of a mile into our property. 


Looking forward to another great year in Oglethorpe County boys!


----------



## Triple C

I’ll throw up the 1st hunting post of New Year. We have tmrw off so I came to farm today. Just got in the Redneck. Haven’t been here more than 2 minutes n pigs show up in S end of field. 


Parked right behind blind again. 


Brought grandkids .243 youth model with me using @Arrow3 ‘s ammo from last year. Stay tuned…


----------



## Triple C

Couldn’t stand it any longer. Sow n boar DRT with .243


----------



## Todd E

#peachow
Love it, Mr C. Aint nothing like dirt twerkin some pigs. Thanks for letting us tag along. 

Im listening to the rain on the tin; wrapping up three bone heads. If this stuff stops, I will be out sloshing in the mud after dark. I hope it does because Reaper doesn't go out in the rain.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> #peachow
> Love it, Mr C. Aint nothing like dirt twerkin some pigs. Thanks for letting us tag along.
> 
> Im listening to the rain on the tin; wrapping up three bone heads. If this stuff stops, I will be out sloshing in the mud after dark. I hope it does because Reaper doesn't go out in the rain.


waiting on something with nice bone to show up here while it’s raining. Looks like a nice break in the weather for later tonite. Get after em!


----------



## Triple C

Got 3 to my north n 1 to my south below dead pigs. Waiting on rain to slack before I call it a day.


----------



## Arrow3

Great job on the pigs!! Glad that ammo did the job!!


----------



## transfixer

Looked at the 5 day forecast this morning,  supposed to be sunny and cold this friday and sat,,,  so I've taken Friday off,  gotta be in the woods this last weekend,


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hunted in Oglethorpe on Friday morning. Warm, rainy, and foggy made for another hunt with no deer seen. My deer sightings on our Oglethorpe property dropped off significantly in December with the unseasonably warm weather we had. Guess it was inevietable with as good of a Oct-Nov I had down there. Was able to sneak in an afternoon hunt at my in-laws in Madison Co. on Saturday afternoon and shot a doe. Felt good to pull the trigger one last time and put some meat in the freezer. I am probably done for the season as my son is due to be born any day now! I have enjoyed following you all this season and will make it a point to stay regular here through the “offseason.”


----------



## Todd E

Congrats on the great season SH17 AND the forthcoming birth of your son.


----------



## Todd E

A lot more water in the wet weather pond. 
Mergs seem to like it.


----------



## jbird1

Need to get down and kick around...it's been too long (since before Thanksgiving.)  Basketball put a fork in late season hunting this year for us.  I sure am glad that everyone seemed like they had great seasons this year and that the OC thread is thriving.  Did anyone of y'all pick up that tract that TC was talking about?  Chime in if you're the lucky one!


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Congrats on the great season SH17 AND the forthcoming birth of your son.


I echo Todd's comments!


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Need to get down and kick around...it's been too long (since before Thanksgiving.)  Basketball put a fork in late season hunting this year for us.  I sure am glad that everyone seemed like they had great seasons this year and that the OC thread is thriving.  Did anyone of y'all pick up that tract that TC was talking about?  Chime in if you're the lucky one!


jbird - That tract didn't last a week until it was under contract.  I'll be checking county website to see who picked that up as soon as they update.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> jbird - That tract didn't last a week until it was under contract.  I'll be checking county website to see who picked that up as soon as they update.



If I was a little further along, I would have taken a closer look.  Like you said, it had all the vitals and the price was right.


----------



## Arrow3

I'm hualing trees every day . Gonna have some good brush piles built by the time crappie come off of bed in April. It's gonna be lots of hard work but it's the 1st step in becoming my own boss. February 3rd I will have worked for 25 years at Nakanishi in Winterville.  My wife now has the option for state insurance for us now so I can pursue other avenues.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I'm hualing trees every day . Gonna have some good brush piles built by the time crappie come off of bed in April. It's gonna be lots of hard work but it's the 1st step in becoming my own boss. February 3rd I will have worked for 25 years at Nakanishi in Winterville.  My wife now has the option for state insurance for us now so I can pursue other avenues.
> View attachment 1126667


Hope you knock it out of the park A3!  You certainly putting in the work.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Still getting a few good ones on camera...  Had this guy on camera consistently in August, September and early October and then he disappeared first week of gun season, has shown back up 3 nights this week as we have not put any pressure on this property since Turkey week.  They know, LOL.....


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Still getting a few good ones on camera...  Had this guy on camera consistently in August, September and early October and then he disappeared first week of gun season, has shown back up 3 nights this week as we have not put any pressure on this property since Turkey week.  They know, LOL.....View attachment 1126751


Just one more weekend and he'll have a chance to get even bigger before next season!  That's a nice buck.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Still getting a few good ones on camera...  Had this guy on camera consistently in August, September and early October and then he disappeared first week of gun season, has shown back up 3 nights this week as we have not put any pressure on this property since Turkey week.  They know, LOL.....View attachment 1126751



   I'm hoping for the same sort of thing on our place,  really hasn't been anyone hunting since thanksgiving,  so they should be a bit less nervous this weekend


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Happy New Years yall.
Headed down to the club hopefully in the morning to try to get some freezer queens. The end is near this Sunday so going to hunt as much as I can. 
All the rain we have had last couple weeks have seriously put a "damper" on my hunting efforts. 
Best of luck to all of you in the waning moments of this deer season.


----------



## Todd E

Good luck G&B. Be safe.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

My son made his entrance into the world January 4th at 10:51 AM! 8 lbs and 2 oz.! I sure am proud of this beautiful boy!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Outstanding Southern, congratulations, life changing event there....  Hope he gets to grow up in the OC woods like I was fortunate to do so over 45 years ago and then bringing my 2 sons up hunting every fall in OC since they were both about 5 YO.


----------



## lildorris00

Headed to the club this weekend!  Any chasing still going on or are they all food right now?  I assume they will be hitting the food hard this weekend after all the rain and MUCH colder temps coming iin.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My cameras sitting on foodplots and over feeders are showing lots of pictures late afternoon, not so much in the mornings so imagine your afternoon hunts over a food source would be good


----------



## Duff

Awesome southernhunter!  Lifetime best buddy and hunting partner!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Todd E

That is wonderful SH17. Great seeing you beaming with joy.


----------



## Todd E

Well fellas, we are getting into the southwest corner of LA looking for i10. Headed to TX to chase big bucks the last part of their season. Been a dream of mine. 

#pumped


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Well fellas, we are getting into the southwest corner of LA looking for i10. Headed to TX to chase big bucks the last part of their season. Been a dream of mine.
> 
> #pumped



   Good Deal !  hope you get a chance at a stud !   don't get side-tracked on their pigs now ,,,  they evidently got as many or more of them than they do deer !  lol,


----------



## Hughy

Good luck @Todd E 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, Tood keep us posted.  Have had opportunity to hunt Texas several times way back in years.  Just west of San Antonio with outfitters.  Was terrific trips, lots of deer and Javelinas (I am sure you will bust some of those, LOL). Post pictures.


----------



## Todd E

No clue where we are now. This ol boy is just enjoying the ride while these young guns skin it back and throw it in the wind. I know this is long past.Looks like we are east of Houston.
#mightymississipp


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Congrats SH17!!! Beautiful baby boy!
Good luck Todd! Keep us updated on the trip!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Congrats SouthernHunter, hope lil man and mom are doing well! 

Todd safe travels brother. Hope you get a Texas monster!! 

Hunted this morning sat until 1130. Didn't see the first deer. All the flooding down on Long Creek must have pushed em up to higher ground. 
Gonna try it again tomorrow afternoon, seems to be more activity in the afternoons lately based on cam activity.


----------



## dawg

Awesome pic of your newborn son....Congrats


----------



## Triple C

Lot of good stuff going on in here boys!  Southernhunter a new dad…Todd E of chasing big buck dreams n a bunch of us chasing freezer queens as the season comes to a close here. 2 does n multiple pigs taken this week on our place. Hope to put 4 or 5 more in freezer by Sunday.  

I plan on going down this afternoon and end my season’s last sit tomorrow afternoon. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I will be down Saturday to pull stands and feeders off our BCR club, logging taking place supposedly in next 2-3 months, so we removing all our stuff.  No hunting for me, I'm done with the deer, been a good season, not the best, but always good to get in the OC woods.  Got alot of small bucks and several 'almost' shooters hanging around, I hope they make it thru the weekend


----------



## transfixer

Headed to OC by lunchtime today if all goes as planned,  I'm in need of a campfire to prop my boots next to ,  need to recharge my brain in the OC woods this weekend, maybe I'll shoot something for the freezer,, maybe not,  doesn't matter to me.  Kinda doubt any of the bucks left around our place are in much danger,  likely won't be but me and one other guy at camp.


----------



## Hughy

I’m still hard at it. Bow Hunting just about every evening. I still have 3-4 shooters showing up on camera quite often. With the extended archery season, I still have a few weeks to go on my Clarke county property.
Good luck to everyone this weekend!!


----------



## Todd E

Good luck Hughy. Keep grinding it out.


----------



## Todd E

After a good night's rest we are burning asphalt towards San Antonio for some brisket. Then towards ranch. Hoping to squeak in a short pm hunt for mri(after zero verification). If we are too late, oh well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

@todd, I always hunted the *Uvalde / Bracketville* area, hour or so due west of San Antonio.  Good luck, lots of fun out there.


----------



## Todd E

Brisket tacos at a Mexican dive in San Antone


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E - Looks amazing!  Last time I was in San Antonio was 1988. Got introduced to Lone Star beer on the River in New Brunfels, not too far from SA. Best of luck!  Keep us updated!


----------



## lildorris00

Hunted food plot last night and saw three bucks, two had already shed both sides .  Pay attention to what you shoot this weekend


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Morning all,
My 2nd to the last sit yesterday evening saw one small momma doe with a runty looking fawn. They got a pass..Gonna head down this afternoon for one final sit of this deer season. Looks like the last day of the season gonna be a wash out. 
Best of luck to you all in whatever your chasing!


----------



## transfixer

Saw a Doe and a yearling this morning. .wind was blowing and they were a little skittish.. figuring they'll move more this evening


----------



## Todd E

Morning to all. 
Great seeing a new poster, lildorris, in OC. 
Hope yall are having a great day.


----------



## Todd E

I hope im not bothering yall by posting from out of state. Yall are my true buddies. Im just chasing my dream. So excited. 

After travel and sight verification, we only had a brief chance to hunt yesterday eve. Saw some does and young bucks. 

Woke up to rain and cold this am. I guess these bucks are post rut. Some bumping of does. Have seen a doe cross with a nice 2 or 3 yo bout 5 mins behind her. He came back across. Then crossed back. Slow right now. We were expecting high 70 temps. This weather is nice. We can hunt through Monday morning. Thick thick mesquite with senderos. Advised to break deer down on shot as I was told I dont want to have to track in that stuff. In a lull right now.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Good luck brother Todd. Hope you see one of those dark tall tined Texas monsters!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Good stuff Todd! I will be following along!


----------



## Arrow3

No deer seen ??


----------



## Todd E

A teaser.......


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Dang good day on the water Brandon!!

I see bone Todd!


----------



## Triple C

Freezer queens n swine to end the season. Pretty good day!


----------



## Todd E

Thats awesome, Mr C.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Congrats TripleC, way to close the season out with a bang. Awesome mixed bag. 

Nothing moving down in my club, sat 5 hours and watched red headed woodpeckers working the hard wood bottom. Decided to get down around 530, and as soon as my feets hit the ground, large pack of coyotes cut loose up about 80 yards up in some young pines. Tell ya what, definitely raises the hair on the back of ya neck. 
Made for a interesting walk out to the four wheeler. 
Anxiously awaiting more pics of that buck Todd. Congrats in advance..


----------



## Hughy

Looks like a successful day for some. It sure sounded like it at my place. I heard more shots this evening than I’ve heard all season combined. According to some videos sent to me just a while ago, the processors are slammed tonight as well.


----------



## Todd E

It has been a blast. This eve had deer moving great. Started out by seeing several young bucks in the typical 15 inch bracket of ga deer. Saw a busted up wide buck. Then saw a heck of an 8 pt. Prolly a 135 to 140. Beauty of a deer. Just not what I wanted to tag on. Caught this joker bumping a doe around and just couldn't pass. He ran but knew I drilled him. After a wait, took up the trail and starting finding some blood where he entered thick. About 70 yards later, I had my hands on him. In the morning comes the de boning, caping, and cleaning skull plate. We will put a tape on him then. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Heck of a buck Todd!! Way to get it done!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Great buck there Todd, Texas has alot of good ones for sure, Congrats on a outstanding buck.  I ran down yesterday with buddy and we removed stands, feeders and cameras from our BCR tract of land as logging will happen here very soon.  As I was leaving, texted Transfixer and we meet up at his gate and was able to put faces to the many texts, phone calls and discussion on this forum.  Glad we finally go to meet Trans and look forward to more face to face time in the future.  And hope you had some luck after we left.


----------



## Triple C

Great buck Todd!  Bet that was a blast!


----------



## fredw

Awesome buck Todd!


----------



## transfixer

Awesome Buck @Todd E !  safe travels back this way! 

p.s. my buddy Robert killed a good sized Boar and a piglet about 125 yds from camp last evening. . We cut the little one up.. gonna have me some fresh back straps one evening this week ..lol


----------



## Steven037

Mighty fine buck @Todd E! Work and life kept me busy this deer season but I had many a great hunt even though I didn’t kill any deer. Hopefully find some time to get after the pigs and start getting ready for next season.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks, yall. 

157 and some change.

Trying to get wrapped up and throw it in the wind. My cuzs want to be home for the Dawg game.


----------



## buckbull

Great buck Todd.  Good luck in getting home for the game.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

AWESOME Buck Brother Todd! Safe travels home!! GO DAWGS~~~~!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

So, spent the last day of deer season 2021-2022 making some plaques for some of my recent skull mounts.  Wife has a hobby of making things out of old barn and old pallet wood, so stole a little of her pile of wood and made 3 plaques.  Now i can get them on the wall in our UGA room.  116, 122 and 128 between the 3 of them.


----------



## Broncobird

Congrats Todd heck of a buck!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Hey OC guys...on one of my leases there, a material number of bucks have dropped...some started around Christmas, and there were more than a few on camera this week with raw pedicles.  A number of hunters had bucks without antlers in the food plots this past week.  That seems WAY EARLY to me...I thought it was driven by photoperiod?  Normally in Wilkes where one of my other leases is, they would not typically drop until March/April...any idea why they would drop this early?  @C.Killmaster what do you think?


----------



## Todd E

@KS Bow Hunter each year here in OC, bucks are known to begin dropping prior to Christmas. Every year. Im no biologist but, ive seen em drop. I say it comes from decreased testosterone and stress.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Todd E said:


> @KS Bow Hunter each year here in OC, bucks are known to begin dropping prior to Christmas. Every year. Im no biologist but, ive seen em drop. I say it comes from decreased testosterone and stress.


Thanks Todd.  My lease literally 30 minutes away in Wilkes they definitely carry them through February, sometimes into April...I've never seen them drop this early...I do think it is testosterone and that it was driven by photoperiod...but I could be wrong...


----------



## C.Killmaster

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Hey OC guys...on one of my leases there, a material number of bucks have dropped...some started around Christmas, and there were more than a few on camera this week with raw pedicles.  A number of hunters had bucks without antlers in the food plots this past week.  That seems WAY EARLY to me...I thought it was driven by photoperiod?  Normally in Wilkes where one of my other leases is, they would not typically drop until March/April...any idea why they would drop this early?  @C.Killmaster what do you think?



Antlers drop when testosterone drops. Testosterone drops based on genetics, photoperiod, and the number of females still in heat.  Premature drops in testosterone are highly variable and you likely won't be able to determine the cause.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

C.Killmaster said:


> Antlers drop when testosterone drops. Testosterone drops based on genetics, photoperiod, and the number of females still in heat.  Premature drops in testosterone are highly variable and you likely won't be able to determine the cause.


Thank you sir.


----------



## transfixer

I had multiple bucks on camera a little over a week ago still holding antlers,  didn't see any this weekend though,   going back in up in a few weeks after pigs,  guess I'll do some looking around for sheds then.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

On my places in OC, I have gotten cell cam pictures of bucks with only one side starting in early December this year, I thought it was somewhat early, but definitely had bucks dropping as early as 2nd week of December.  One was a potential shooter that we had been targeting and we decided then, he was getting a pass  

OK, guys, now it is on to small game, yote, and pig hunting till those turkeys get our attention.  If anybody has a rabbit hunt and don't mind someone joining and listening into the races, yell at me, I wont even carry a gun, I just like to listen to the races and the dogs working.

As I do yearly, I would like to get you to rate your OC deer season, let us know how it went.  Here is mine....  I saw approximately 120 deer from the stand, have no idea how many scouting and walking to and from stands, but quite a few more.  This is down about 30 from last year BUT I hunted less this year, especially from Thanksgiving week to the end of season due to death in immediate family and health related crap.  I saw 22 different bucks from the stand this year and ended up taking one 107 inch 8 point that was pushing a doe and had to make quick decision.  I am happy I got to take him as I only saw 2 other bucks all season that I maybe should have taken.  We just didn't have the quality of bucks this year on my places as in the past, even on trail cameras. Also, my 7 buddies that hunt with me in our camp did not hunt as much this year and there were weekends were only a couple of us were in camp, so from that aspect our camp time was not as good as it generally is.  I am thinking this may be a trend going forward.  Overall, I would give my season a 8 to 9 as I saw lots of deer, but buck quality was not there.


----------



## transfixer

I did not keep count of the deer I saw,  but seldom went a sit without seeing some, usually young bucks and does both,  I missed quite a few weekends and didn't hunt as much as last year,  but overall am pleased with this season,  overall our deer population is up on our lease,  some good young bucks that were seen and not killed as far as I know,, should be good ones next season,  I'm glad that we didn't take any does this year either,  as that should increase the herd next year as well.  

     We took three good 8pts this year, and a 7pt  I might get around to measuring the one I took, but we've never cared about that stuff in my small group,  we hunt for the camping, being in the woods, and ultimately try to put meat in the freezer without hurting the population,   We have taken very nice bucks in the past,  but I honestly don't think anyone of our core group has ever measured one ?  lol  

      I'd rate my season an 8 or 9 also,  based on the time I was able to hunt,  I plan on continuing to feed till March, and also next summer,  I'm going to start using protein feed instead of corn, to try and help their health and stuff,


----------



## Triple C

My rating based on 1 to 5 ranking:
Quantity of deer = 5  Most number of deer we've ever had on our place.
Young bucks      = 4   Plenty of small bucks.
Mature bucks     = 2  Most don't survive in the area past 2.5, n many 1.5 yr old killed
Enjoyment afield= 5   Loved every minute spent in the woods this year.
OC thread          =5   Best local thread on the forum thanks to all you guys!

We went too many years passing does.  Over last couple of years deer sightings skyrocketed, particularly late season in the green fields before dark.  Ended season with 10 doe in the freezer - 5 in the last 4 days of season.  Pigs continue to be a problem but we've just got to where we accept them.

Mature bucks - another story altogether.  We've taken 2 bucks in the past 4 years. Very few of the 2.5 yr olds survive to see another season in the piedmont of GA.  But, we continue doing what we do and loving every minute of it.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> My rating based on 1 to 5 ranking:
> Quantity of deer = 5  Most number of deer we've ever had on our place.
> Young bucks      = 4   Plenty of small bucks.
> Mature bucks     = 2  Most don't survive in the area past 2.5, n many 1.5 yr old killed
> Enjoyment afield= 5   Loved every minute spent in the woods this year.
> OC thread          =5   Best local thread on the forum thanks to all you guys!
> 
> We went too many years passing does.  Over last couple of years deer sightings skyrocketed, particularly late season in the green fields before dark.  Ended season with 10 doe in the freezer - 5 in the last 4 days of season.  Pigs continue to be a problem but we've just got to where we accept them.
> 
> Mature bucks - another story altogether.  We've taken 2 bucks in the past 4 years. Very few of the 2.5 yr olds survive to see another season in the piedmont of GA.  But, we continue doing what we do and loving every minute of it.



  We may be at the point where next year we'll take a few does,  we could have take a couple this year without hurting much,  but we're unsure of what a couple of our adjoining neighbors are doing when it comes to does,  last season we heard a lot of shots on their place,  this year not so much,  so we'll try to get a head count later this summer via cameras,   and see what the herd looks like .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Zero does taken on our place there Trans as you already know, actually no bucks taken either, LOL....  We will try harder next year on the bucks .  

And I forgot in my original post, got to have a beer and hang out with CCC this year once again and got to meet Trans as well, so that is always good to meet fellow forum members and socialize.  And fellow member REvans and I hunt on a lease together so spent quite a bit of time with REvans who by the way got a couple of nice bucks this season.


----------



## Arrow3

Maybe we can have another get together in the near future!


----------



## revans4661

Buford_Dawg said:


> Zero does taken on our place there Trans as you already know, actually no bucks taken either, LOL....  We will try harder next year on the bucks .
> 
> And I forgot in my original post, got to have a beer and hang out with CCC this year once again and got to meet Trans as well, so that is always good to meet fellow forum members and socialize.  And fellow member REvans and I hunt on a lease together so spent quite a bit of time with REvans who by the way got a couple of nice bucks this season.




Thanks BD, it's been a pleasure hunting with you and your boys. I would love to put some faces with the names, as  all of the guys on here seem like true outdoorsman and good people. 
I give my season a 9. I was fortunate to put 2 "nice to me" bucks on the ground, and saw plenty of deer, including young bucks. First time taking 2 bucks in a season in over 20 years. The only reason I give my season a 9 is I tagged out and filled the freezer way too early! 2 is about all the wife and I can eat. So I am caught up on chores around the house at the expense of my time in the woods. Lesson learned. I think I would rather be in the woods chasing the monster on the final day of the season, and moving forward that is the plan!


----------



## jbird1

Wow...step away for a few days and so much goes on in here that it's tough to catch up anymore!  
Todd - Awesome chocolate antlered beauty...Congrats!
TC- Great final week...love to see the skinning pole full!
BD- Nice handy work on the displays..look real nice!

Season review:
It wasn't for the lack of deer numbers, that's for sure.  But honestly, we got more firwood burnt than anything.  We killed a few, but most were holding out for good bucks. There were the usual close encounters with mature bucks, but nobody closed the deal.  In years past, I would have the flexibility to be there during the week when it was "on," and conditions were optimal.  These days, it has to happen on the weekends I have pre-planned to be there and/or are left pondering.  At the end of the day, I think all of our members got what they needed out of the season...,R&R and de-stressing in the great outdoors.  

Going forward, I'd love to make a turkey weekend.  Spring gets tough though with baseball.  I've got 6 more years and then I'll be empty nesting.  I'll look forward to following the OC thread and everyone's pursuits.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Maybe we can have another get together in the near future!


Brandon - If we don't get it on the calendar it will never happen!  I've had the good fortune of meeting a few of you guys over the years.  Many more I would like to meet. I had a few of you guys over to my place and happy to host another get together.  Buford Dawg has a great camp that would easily host a get together and prolly several more on here have great spots.

These things are always much easier to talk about than actually get on the calendar. Everybody is so busy these days.  Perhaps a thought to think about would be a get together/cookout sometime around the weekend when many folks are doing their "workday" events at camp.  Seems many plan this around Labor Day weekend.  Just throwing out ideas, but good Lord willing, I'm all about it if we can put it together.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I am always up for a get together, some of you know that.  I have learned it can be a struggle to fit everyone's schedule, but most likely as AC points out is during deer season time as most deer hunt, not so sure about chasing the turkeys.

If anyone cares, I took the last 4 years and compiled the deer harvest totals from our DNR site last night as I was watching the game.  As you can see there is a trend of lower harvests year by year in OC and pretty dramatic decline over the 4 year period.


Have no rhyme or reason why the downward decline, imagine it is alot of hunters like me who have grown older over time and no longer pull the trigger at everything I see.  Coyotes may be playing a part there as well and increase in hogs might have impact.  I don't think it is hunter numbers as I continue to see large number of hunters across the county.  The biggest drop is in the buck kills, 20% from 2018 to 2021.

And GO DAWGS, it was a short night last night, got maybe 3 hours sleep, but well worth it. My youngest was there, red head on the right.


----------



## Todd E

There is no way I can report on OC as far as rating. I only hunted it very little. Pretty much bow season only.


----------



## Todd E

Final results of our family trip to Texas. Had a blast. All heads are now home and to our personal taxidermist.


----------



## nix03

Some good deer Todd.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Buford_Dawg

Maybe you OC residents can get some snow and get out in the woods Sunday and tramp around and follow animal tracks, I'm gonna be hunkered down here in Buford praying ICE doenst knock out the power.  Whereever you are, be safe this weekend.  Do plan on being in Athens Saturday for the parade and ceremonies, acquired tickets yesterday, Go Dawgs.


----------



## transfixer

In all the years I've hunted in Oglethorpe county,, I've never gotten to hunt with snow on the ground ,,,,     maybe one day


----------



## Todd E

Ive rabbit hunted OC in the snow with my personal beagle; way back when. 

You can bet your last dollar that if it snows and I'm not called in to work Sunday or Monday(Holiday), I will be out afternoon and night.


----------



## Todd E

Got the generator ready. Thanks to my wife, a whole turkey is cooked. That should feed us a bit. Plenty of wild game around here and plenty of coal for the BGE.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Got the generator ready. Thanks to my wife, a whole turkey is cooked. That should feed us a bit. Plenty of wild game around here and plenty of coal for the BGE. View attachment 1128887


I'd want you in a fox hole with me if things went bad.  Just sayin....


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Here is my season in review for my hunting area down in OC.

This was my first year joining this club way down DPR. Had a great season overall. 
Was able to take 2 bucks. Saw deer 90% of the time I hunted. Weather could have been better, several rainy weekends messed up my plans. Sometimes that's the way it goes. Very thankful i was even able to deer hunt this year. 

Back in March I had lumbar L4-L5 fusion, so took me a while to get the physical strength up. Best therapy is riding down 78 and headed to the pine woods. Spending a day hunting and improving things for success. 

I also wanna give a shout to Todd E. I have asked him a million questions about hunting hogs over the last several months and he has always gave me time tested knowledge. Haven't connected yet, but the day is coming. Preciate you sir! 

Hope you all are ready for this weather we got coming. If it didn't take me a hour or so to get down there i would be hunting in the snow.


----------



## Arrow3

Did some work and then had a little fun today..


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Did some work and then had a little fun today..View attachment 1128967View attachment 1128969


Like the way you're rolling Brandon!  You gonna start guiding this spring?


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Like the way you're rolling Brandon!  You gonna start guiding this spring?


Yes sir. That's the plan.


----------



## Todd E

For our OC non res hunters, we just didn't get the snow. Only thing you missed was rain, cold, wet, muddy mess. No snowy trail cam pix. SMH

I did hear there is a lot of wasted bread and milk.....


----------



## Arrow3

Well today was an unproductive day.  My work canceled today but the wind was about unbearable to be out in. I wanted to get on the lake but that wasn't safe today.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, we had more than our fair share of the snow, had about 1/2 inch of sleet / freezing rain Saturday night, then got about 4 inches of snow on top of that thru the day yesterday.  Have 5 big leland cyprus trees on the ground or almost on the ground leaning against other cyprus trees in my backyard.  My local tree service visited today, gave me a estimate and we having them removed tomorrow once snow starts melting a little.  So much for any new hunting equipment any time soon, there went my hunting budget, LOL....  Thankfully the trees went away from mine and my neighbors house, it could have gotten really nasty.  Gonna salvage some of the wood for deer camp, so just gonna look at it as buying some very expensive camp firewood


----------



## nix03

I have read the Oglethorpe thread for the last couple of seasons and posted in a few but I am throwing this out there. I was in a club in OC several years ago and with kids in ball it just wasn't feasible to stay in. So with that said if any of you have a club with an opening in a managed club please let me know. I have a tractor with several pieces of equipment and front end loader to help or do whatever is needed around the place.
thanks


----------



## Triple C

nix03 said:


> I have read the Oglethorpe thread for the last couple of seasons and posted in a few but I am throwing this out there. I was in a club in OC several years ago and with kids in ball it just wasn't feasible to stay in. So with that said if any of you have a club with an opening in a managed club please let me know. I have a tractor with several pieces of equipment and front end loader to help or do whatever is needed around the place.
> thanks


nix - Hope somebody on here can help you out this year.  Part of the reason I love Oglethorpe County so much is because of the folks that post in here.


----------



## Triple C

Boys...Woke up Sunday with a lil runny nose and slight congestion.  Think mild chest cold.  Did a home test Monday night - negative.  Did PCR yesterday and got the results just before noon today - POSITIVE for covid.  Feel perfectly fine.  Today, zero symptoms.  But...gotta isolate 5 days.  Headed to farm in morn to isolate there.  Can't think of a place I'd rather be to wait this out.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep AC, we delt with it around Xmas time here in the family, heck all our friends have as well.  10 day isolation was not fun, that was before they went to 5 days.  Enjoy your quiet time at the farm, kill a bunch of pigs while you there.


----------



## Todd E

Take care of yourself. You will be good in no time down there. On those home tests, its hard to ram it up in there til your eyes water. LoL. No problem for a nurse. Ouch!!!!

Before I went to Texas, I took a covid test, flu, and RSV. Told doc I wanted a thorough check up so my trip wouldn't be ruined. Regretted it. Found a wax ball in my ear. He dug on me until I hollered. That was on a Tuesday. Leaving Thursday. He turned it sideways and I couldn't hear. Flushed and flushed. Told me to go home and burst collace stool softners in my ear. 3 times. See ya in am. I did. Went back in am. They flushed and dug flushed and dug and flushed. Dang doc. You about killed me before my trip. I just wanted a check up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, clear cutting has started on the small lease that I hunt with Revans, he text me some pictures yesterday, those boys can work fast in good weather, says they be done in 2 weeks, then got my BCR club supposedly being hit with logging first week of March, turkey season may be a wash this spring, we will see.  Hope you enjoying your isolation CCC, gonna be chilly down there tonight and tomorrow, get that wood burning stove a blazing.


----------



## Todd E

Know what I miss about the ol' days........

When we actually had cold weather like today, DURING deer season.


----------



## Arrow3

Wife leaving for Disney tomorrow and the wind chill is gonna be about 10... Kinda hard to fish in those conditions ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Wife leaving for Disney tomorrow and the wind chill is gonna be about 10... Kinda hard to fish in those conditions ?


Yep! I’m gonna go Sunday instead


----------



## Arrow3

Loaded down.. Gonna try to catch a fish or two afterwards.


----------



## Todd E

How can you even see to steer the boat. LoL


----------



## Todd E

I tell ya what....there are some brave nuts in OC. 
There was one heckuva roost shoot going on Saturday evening. 

Things that make me shake my head.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> I tell ya what....there are some brave nuts in OC.
> There was one heckuva roost shoot going on Saturday evening.
> 
> Things that make me shake my head.



Yep, heard them last year, I think I told you about hearing them, 2 different times.  And thanks for heads up on the logging going on my property.  Gonna run down next weekend and look around.


----------



## Arrow3

I never would have thought one of those trees could blow out of my boat driving down the road with a concrete block tied to it...???


----------



## revans4661

I found the perfect tree for next season... 
I got a message that said FYI, they are starting to cut your lease today. I was in Savannah. I was there at daylight the next morning and this is what I found. Thank you to the loggers for sparing my 1 year old summit. I was able to save 1 of BD's ladder stands as well. I'll go inspect the damage this weekend. They're cutting 65 of the 220 acres so hopefully the turkeys will hang around.


----------



## transfixer

revans4661 said:


> I found the perfect tree for next season...
> I got a message that said FYI, they are starting to cut your lease today. I was in Savannah. I was there at daylight the next morning and this is what I found. Thank you to the loggers for sparing my 1 year old summit. I was able to save 1 of BD's ladder stands as well. I'll go inspect the damage this weekend. They're cutting 65 of the 220 acres so hopefully the turkeys will hang around.View attachment 1132646



  Good Deal !   it might be the same logging crew that thinned ours a couple years back,  they took one ladder stand down and propped it up on a small tree,, and removed a trail cam from another and put it with the ladder stand ,,  they cut one pine that was within a foot of my tower stand and never damaged the tower stand,, pretty sure they must be deer hunters as well !


----------



## nix03

revans4661 said:


> I found the perfect tree for next season...
> I got a message that said FYI, they are starting to cut your lease today. I was in Savannah. I was there at daylight the next morning and this is what I found. Thank you to the loggers for sparing my 1 year old summit. I was able to save 1 of BD's ladder stands as well. I'll go inspect the damage this weekend. They're cutting 65 of the 220 acres so hopefully the turkeys will hang around.View attachment 1132646


I bet not many crews would do that.


----------



## Todd E

Wake up everybody. Yall working and playing golf too much.


----------



## transfixer

I'm definitely working too much !   but that lottery thing just ain't workin out !  lol


----------



## Todd E

Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I found one yesterday on my SC club as we did some squirrel dog hunting with some friends.  First one I have found in several years, it was laying in a creek at a good creek crossing.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Keep your eyes peeled. View attachment 1135380


Tractors worst enemy right there!


----------



## nix03

Todd E said:


> Keep your eyes peeled. View attachment 1135380


Did you find them that close to each other or just lay them out for the pic?


----------



## Todd E

nix03 said:


> Did you find them that close to each other or just lay them out for the pic?



Found them as they lay.


----------



## Arrow3

Turkey scouted most of the day yesterday and I might as well have been scouting a desert. 

Sank more brush on Saturday.  I'm getting about tired of that too ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Brandon, you gonna guide for a specific species such as crappie or guide for whatever is biting?  I may do a trip in April or May with you.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Brandon, you gonna guide for a specific species such as crappie or guide for whatever is biting?  I may do a trip in April or May with you.


I'll be doing crappie for the most part. Spotted bass will be possible too if you're just looking for eaters. I'll also do a few select catfish trips too but I'm not gonna just take anyone in the river with me due to liability reasons.


----------



## Arrow3

Why do we only get 2 days for the weekend? I've got rabbit hunting/turkey scouting in the morning and then brush pile sinking Sunday.... When am I supposed to rest ? ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Why do we only get 2 days for the weekend? I've got rabbit hunting/turkey scouting in the morning and then brush pile sinking Sunday.... When am I supposed to rest ? ?


Bout 20 more years Brandon and you'll have 7 day weekends.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Bout 20 more years Brandon and you'll have 7 day weekends.


Man I hope I don't have to "work" 20 more years.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Man I hope I don't have to "work" 20 more years.


As much work as you're doing on dropping Christmas tree hangouts for fish you may just find yourself guiding full-time.  That'd be a pretty sweet gig.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> As much work as you're doing on dropping Christmas tree hangouts for fish you may just find yourself guiding full-time.  That'd be a pretty sweet gig.


I sure hope the business takes off. I've been putting in the work. Worst case scenario,  I'll catch more fish myself ?


----------



## Arrow3

I'm gonna be building deer stands to make some extra income. Let me know if I can help you out for this coming season. Here is an example of my work.


----------



## Steven037

I like the expand ability of it. As the clear cut grows so does the stand. Got a custom roof too.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

LOL at that stand Brandon, looks like one I would have made back 30 years ago to go along with my old Baker climbing stand.  How I never got dead out of that is still amazing to me.  Ran down to OC yesterday to get a quick look at the logging going on at my lease and to do some light work around camp.  Things looked good at camp, not sure we have any turkeys left, but will spend a few weekends down there in coming months giving it a go.  I don't have much enthusiasm for any success.  We lost another one of our hunting properties last week, so down to 2 places to hunt now, if you don't own it, then be prepared to lose it eventually.  Hope all you guys are doing well, ready for spring to get here and get in some turkey hunting, some fishing and some golf.


----------



## georgia_home

When I think of getting up in a stand, that’s the one my mind starts climbing. And the one I see my body crashing down from.

definitely not a big mans stand.


----------



## fredw

Going to the lease tomorrow to play in the mud and empty feeders in advance of turkey season.  Club rules call for feeders to be empty and all food gone before the season starts.  My pigs seemed to have disappeared.

This pic wasn't from Oglethorpe but is one I'm proud of.  Carolyn's little girl Cassie came home from the trainers two weeks ago and had her first bird hunt yesterday. She done good!


----------



## Arrow3

Yall boys doing OK? Been quiet in here.


----------



## Steven037

I was thinking the same thing. Happy to report we got most of out burning done Thursday but had to not do the last section as the humidity dropped too low.


----------



## Triple C

Nothing new to report in my neck of the woods.  Finding a few sheds and one dead head buck.  Hoping to start hearing a few toms here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nothing to report here either, with nice weather, playing some golf.  Plan to be back down Saturday to walk over the logged property since loggers have completed and see what is left, LOL.....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hanging in there like a booger in a mustache! Work and fishing is bout all I’ve been doing. Ain’t even looked for a bird yet. 
I will be going to Florida at the end of the month to kill an Osceola ?


----------



## Todd E

15 in January
21 in February
Only 1 so far in March

Vowed to keep a running tally this year. Just do not feel like I'm making good numbers. The effort is there though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

That 37 more than me, great job it sounds like.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> 15 in January
> 21 in February
> Only 1 so far in March
> 
> Vowed to keep a running tally this year. Just do not feel like I'm making good numbers. The effort is there though.



You best get busy this month!


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> You best get busy this month!



Im trying. Sat out in this rain this evening and found out the rain gear i took........was garbage. Thus, it is now in the garbage ?

I got soaked.


----------



## Arrow3

I did a thing today. 

After 25 years and 2 months I put my 2 weeks notice in with my company.  I honestly just couldn't take the stress anymore.  

It's definitely scary to walk away from a steady paycheck but if I never take a leap then I won't know what I can accomplish.  

I will be guiding soon when the fish get to acting right. The weather has them up one day , down the next. I will also begin my real estate certification course in the next few weeks. I realize both may be slow taking off but hopefully after some time I can be back to making what I am now along with the peace of mind of being my own boss and making my own schedule.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good Luck Brandon, I am sure you will do just fine in your new adventure(s).


----------



## dawg

Congrats


----------



## Todd E

You never know til you take the step, Brandon. 
You've done that. May your future endeavors be blessed.


----------



## Triple C

Excited for you Brandon!  Bet you do just fine.  Suburban crawl gonna create lot of opportunities in the years ahead in Oglethorpe and surrounding counties.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Bold move B!! Good luck and I envy you!


----------



## Arrow3

I appreciate the kind words. Thank you all.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Anybody hearing any birds crank up yet in OC?  I have not been down to listen, not sure I even have a bird around my property to hear, few and far between.


----------



## Arrow3

BD I haven't even been to listen. I have a total of 1 longbeard on camera after searching 5 or 6 properties.  It's pretty bad around here.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Good luck sir. Admire your courage to step out and pursue something you love.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Haven’t been at all, last few years they have gotten a little scarce so I haven’t been excited about it this year honestly


----------



## Todd E

My rug isn't finished yet, but I was able to stop and pick up my skull. 

I have not been to listen. Too busy during daylight hours and having too much fun at night.


----------



## fredw

Brandon, wishing you the best with the new career.   There's a lot to be said about working for yourself.


----------



## Arrow3

Built another brush pile today and fished for just a little while afterwards. 

I caught my personal best and let her go so she could spawn. 

2.8lbs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Turned loose a good amount of table fair!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Turned loose a good amount of table fair!


The smaller ones taste better ?


----------



## nix03

Arrow3 said:


> I did a thing today.
> 
> After 25 years and 2 months I put my 2 weeks notice in with my company.  I honestly just couldn't take the stress anymore.
> 
> It's definitely scary to walk away from a steady paycheck but if I never take a leap then I won't know what I can accomplish.
> 
> I will be guiding soon when the fish get to acting right. The weather has them up one day , down the next. I will also begin my real estate certification course in the next few weeks. I realize both may be slow taking off but hopefully after some time I can be back to making what I am now along with the peace of mind of being my own boss and making my own schedule.


Good luck!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> The smaller ones taste better ?


They harder to filet though!


----------



## Arrow3

I'm now unemployed ? ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

OsCeola down! Was a fun hunt, was on birds all day long but getting very frustrated because I never could get a long beard into range until this guy broke the barrier at about 5:30 this evening.


----------



## Todd E

Terrific, A2H


----------



## Duff

Yeah man!  Congratulations!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice A2H.  One of my sons just moved to the Tampa area, told him he needs to find us some turkey action down that way.


----------



## Triple C

Congrats A2H!


----------



## Arrow3

That a boy Jason!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I appreciate it guys! It was fun! Only problem is I shot most of his beard off??‍ So the mount is gonna have to be “modified”
I’ve killed many birds and never cut one, of course the ONE bird I wanted to mount I cut it!


----------



## Hughy

I hear ya A2H !!!
Congrats on a bucket list bird. I’ve killed several in Florida but they were all easterns.
Maybe one day I’ll make it a little farther south and take one.

Finally got to do a little scouting today and saw a lot of sign. Put out a couple cell cameras so maybe I’ll know a little more in the next couple days. Planning on getting after them a little more this year than I have in the past couple years. 
Hope everyone has a safe and successful season. ??


----------



## nix03

Congrats, them sure are pretty!


----------



## Arrow3

Worked on the lake today and did fish some too. Fish are in crazy transition on Russell right now but I did manage a 2lber and 1lber.

And yes I did filet them ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Worked on the lake today and did fish some too. Fish are in crazy transition on Russell right now but I did manage a 2lber and 1lber.
> 
> And yes I did filet them ? View attachment 1143297


Keep us posted on your new adventures, particularly when guiding season gets in full swing.  Hoping you kill it!


----------



## Triple C

Took grandson n his buddy down to farm this past weekend n let boys do what they love doing…riding around n mud bogging in any mud hole they could find. 

Woke up early Sunday morn n had coffee on front porch anticipating the sound of gobbling in the distance. Not a peep. Best habitat we’ve ever had n fewest birds I can remember. Hope it improves. 

Made the boys biscuits for breakfast. 


Checked on pear trees knowing that frost had wiped them out. Much to my surprise…


One of the funnest plots on property to bow hunt. Had 3 rows of pines removed n planted in typical fall mix. Deer meander in n out of this plot all day long.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Keep us posted on your new adventures, particularly when guiding season gets in full swing.  Hoping you kill it!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Todd E

Well, at least one OC buck is starting bulbs........


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck to you OC turkey hunters...  Will be going down tomorrow after work and spend weekend down.  Don't have much hope of hearing/seeing a bird, but do expect to have fun camping with my hunt buddies and enjoying a nice campfire a couple nights.  And probably eat some good food.


----------



## Steven037

@Buford_Dawg thats what it’s all about. I’m headed out Saturday. Doubt I’ll hear anything but I’ll be listening. If I can roost one I may try Sunday. But I’ll enjoy good company and food regardless.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Good luck this weekend guys! I’m gonna head down in the morning, first time I have stepped foot down there since last April! Hopefully they’ll be a gobbler wanting to play


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not a peep, not a bird in sight! Place looks dead. Found a little scratching and a few tracks 
Guess I’m gonna hafta go to one of my other places


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Not a peep, not a bird in sight! Place looks dead. Found a little scratching and a few tracks
> Guess I’m gonna hafta go to one of my other places


I just knew you were gonna kill one this morning ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> I just knew you were gonna kill one this morning ?


Wasn’t sure what I was gonna run into but I had a feeling it was just what I got.....nothing! Bird population is in really bad shape right now


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Way to go Todd!!


----------



## Todd E

Day one as of 9pm for OC via Game Check.
Looks like Polk CO has a lot of birds.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I heard 4 shots this morning.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not an OC bird but you guys are the only ones I share anything with. Hancock county bird. He was on fire! He was roosted on neighboring property, once I knew he was on the ground I hit him with one little love tone, he answered back and came straight in, I could see him across the creek on the hill side 80 or so yards away. This joker ran a few feet and flew across the creek, boom DRT.


----------



## Todd E

Awesome hunt and seduction, A2H. Congrats.


----------



## Triple C

Nice bird A2H!  And great pic!


----------



## Triple C

Lil farm action this morn from Brooks.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Beautiful bird 3C!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My youngest son got a good bird yesterday.  One of those type hunts you hope for every time out.  10 inch beard bird...  It was a great weekend in OC, turkey numbers are low and it looks like a little lower after Todd and Brooks knocked down some real nice birds.  Congrats to them both.  See Cole's bird in the turkey section - https://forum.gon.com/threads/son-got-a-nice-bird-opening-am.1015236/


----------



## Buford_Dawg

And great Hancock bird, A2H, killed a few down that way back in time, miss that property, had lots of game.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Dang nice bird your son got!!


----------



## Todd E

WTG Brooks.


----------



## Steven037

Just before the rain today. They have tore this foodplot up. What’s weird is this is the only one they’ve done it to. Looks like we plowed it with a tractor


----------



## Todd E

@Steven037 im sure you don't like those things, but I love hunting them. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

It's been a waste land about every morning for me . I've hunted every morning and haven't heard a bird gobble since Monday.  He gobbled 4 times.


----------



## Hughy

Hit 3 different property’s this week. I haven’t heard a gobble yet and ran across one hen. A lot of birds being killed in OC but not by me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heard a couple this AM, pretty sure one got killed by neighbors, had hogs on me at 15 steps, should have busted them, but turkey was gobbling not far off, so they got a pass.  Know of a bird taken Friday AM in OC, so a few are falling.  Sure was cold this AM, didnt have on enough clothes, LOL....  Left camp mid afternoon, gonna be colder in the AM it sounds like.  Good luck guys, it is tough, just not many birds anymore.


----------



## Todd E

Somebody say hogs? LoL

Last Saturday I saw one yote around 730am. 
Today I saw two yotes at 7am. 
Coyote tracks everywhere. 
I hate those things.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I’ve been off work since Wednesday, haven’t been to the woods one time. Just ain’t feeling it.....think I’m going fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Todd E

Totals checked by 2pm Monday for The OC.

I noticed Polk CO has over 100 checked.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Totals checked by 2pm Monday for The OC.
> 
> I noticed Polk CO has over 100 checked.  View attachment 1145959



 Some pretty country up there in Polk county,  I've fished up in that area a fair amount,  don't know anyone with land though,   wish I did,  only about 45mins to an hour from where I live


----------



## david c

Big Toms coming in HOTT in OC ...... They are Crunk !


----------



## MYRX

No birds on our property thus far. Plenty late Fall, but not one gobble this year.  Decided to fish the remainder of the season and do summer food plots.  FYI, I fish Lake Russell a lot and in past years I could hear Toms often. Not this year, not one.


----------



## Triple C

MYRX said:


> No birds on our property thus far. Plenty late Fall, but not one gobble this year.  Decided to fish the remainder of the season and do summer food plots.  FYI, I fish Lake Russell a lot and in past years I could hear Toms often. Not this year, not one.


I know there's a lot of studies taking place on trying to determine what has caused the turkey population to crash in much of the piedmont.  One thing all of us arm chair quarterbacks know for certain is that there are a whole lot fewer birds today than a decade ago.  10 yrs ago they were almost a nuisance while deer hunting.  Today, they are seldom seen on our place with what I consider to be excellent habitat.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> I know there's a lot of studies taking place on trying to determine what has caused the turkey population to crash in much of the piedmont.  One thing all of us arm chair quarterbacks know for certain is that there are a whole lot fewer birds today than a decade ago.  10 yrs ago they were almost a nuisance while deer hunting.  Today, they are seldom seen on our place with what I consider to be excellent habitat.



   I'm not a turkey hunter,  I dabbled with it in the past,  called a couple in , but not close enough to take them out,  and I usually trout fish this time of year,  so I never got into turkey hunting really,  

   But we've always had a good population of turkeys on our lease,  going back many years,,, and we still do !   I don't know if that is because virtually none of our members have been into turkey hunting ?   so the population has never suffered as a result of hunting ?    or maybe we just have good habitat for them ?   I pulled my trail cams a few weeks back,  and on one of mine I had as many as 5 gobblers in one pic back in Feb,,,    and they're still around !   

    as @Todd E can attest to ,,,


----------



## Arrow3

MYRX said:


> No birds on our property thus far. Plenty late Fall, but not one gobble this year.  Decided to fish the remainder of the season and do summer food plots.  FYI, I fish Lake Russell a lot and in past years I could hear Toms often. Not this year, not one.


I've hunted every morning of the season but this morning. Ive been in the game with a gobbler 1 time. Heard a few distant gobbles on some mornings. Most have been nothing.


----------



## nix03

transfixer said:


> I'm not a turkey hunter,  I dabbled with it in the past,  called a couple in , but not close enough to take them out,  and I usually trout fish this time of year,  so I never got into turkey hunting really,
> 
> But we've always had a good population of turkeys on our lease,  going back many years,,, and we still do !   I don't know if that is because virtually none of our members have been into turkey hunting ?   so the population has never suffered as a result of hunting ?    or maybe we just have good habitat for them ?   I pulled my trail cams a few weeks back,  and on one of mine I had as many as 5 gobblers in one pic back in Feb,,,    and they're still around !
> 
> as @Todd E can attest to ,,,


Transfixer, do y’all need any members?


----------



## transfixer

nix03 said:


> Transfixer, do y’all need any members?



   sent you a pm


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Happy Easter all you fellow OC friends....  Hope you have a wonderful day!  I bet the turkeys might have been gobbling this AM in beautiful OC, but I am about to head to Sunday Church service so I missed it.  Those of you who got in the woods, I hope you heard some or maybe knocked one down


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heading down later today for likely my last Turkey hunting for the season.  The wives are joining us, gonna have some good BBQ in Crawford tonight and then run into Elberton and have dinner tomorrow night, not sure where yet.  The month of May weekends are already packed with family activities so it will be Memorial day weekend before I get back down I imagine.  So, hopefully get to hear a bird or two Saturday and Sunday AM.  Been quiet on this board lately, hopefully everyone is doing ok and enjoying life.


----------



## Triple C

BD - Sounds like a fun weekend!  Loggers move in Monday morning on my place.  Having the large pine stand clear cut and the younger stand thinned for 2nd time.  Gonna feel like we're hunting a new farm this fall with the clearcut and 2nd thinning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Oh well, I think I am done for the year, loggers moved back on one property last week and birds on other property are few and far between.  Good luck to all those still trying.  Will be back down sometime in May and freshen up mineral licks and do camp chores.


----------



## Todd E

For what it is worth......    

Hunts this year reports.
Coyote comes to call.
Two coyotes come to call. 
Two coyotes come to call. 
Coyote comes by with half of a fawn in mouth. 

Nah, they aren't detrimental. Just part of nature. Pfffffft. Not in my book. Kill em all.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Wipe them all out Todd, we do when we see them.


----------



## Arrow3

1 more week of turkey season .... my ole body is wore out for sure. I do love it but I need a break and I've got to get started on this real estate license..


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> 1 more week of turkey season .... my ole body is wore out for sure. I do love it but I need a break and I've got to get started on this real estate license..


Keep us updated on your progress with real estate license and your fish guiding.

We're bout to head into drought conditions if we don't get rain this week.  Blessing for me as it is allowing the logging crew to access a section of planted pines near the bottom that would otherwise be too wet to get to.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well guys, my youngest graduated yesterday over at UGA.  Wonderful day to be in Athens and proud dad moment.  See https://forum.gon.com/threads/well-...i-am-getting-old-but-happy-and-proud.1017644/

Hope some of you are getting to turkey hunt here at end of season, good luck if you get out.


----------



## Arrow3

Love seeing these!


----------



## Arrow3

Another grind is done...

About all I can say is our turkey population as a whole is is bad trouble.

Public hunting --
Cedar creek --heard birds, called in jakes
Bf grant--no birds heard
Redlands--no birds heard
Oconee wma--no birds heard
Lake Russell corps- no birds heard
Clark Hill corps--no birds heard

Private land--
Oglethorpe
Wilkes
Lincoln
Oconee
Taliaferro
Hancock
Putnam
Clarke
Greene

I had my opportunities on private , especially late in the season. I had 3 different gobblers in gun range in the last 2 weeks.  The sad story is that I probably was in the game with a longbeard about 5 times all season...

The days of me killing a limit 2 weeks into the season are probably done unless I stumble up on some hidden properties that still have birds.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice job Brandon...Turkeys are tough to find over most of OC now unfortunately.  I know of a few birds taken, but lots of hours were put in with very little success.  It is fun to be out there though.  Maybe we will have a good hatch this year and next year might be better.


----------



## fredw

The son and I got a couple of feeders out now that turkey season is closed.  Saw four hogs, an armadillo, and 5-6 rabbits in the three or so hours we were up there.  Had two hogs hit one of the feeders late afternoon and a buck this morning.  Camp and interior roads in need of mowing.


----------



## Big_Red

I’ll be in the great OC this weekend sweating it out!  Hope to get a tripod assembled.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Same here Big Red, I plan on going down early Saturday AM and freshen up a couple of mineral licks and put out a few cameras and take some firewood to camp from a tree that had to come down here at home.  Be a short AM, lost couple of hunting properties this spring so only hitting a couple of spots.


----------



## Triple C

Spent last week at Amelia Island with the entire tribe.  Whew!!!  Came back for a vacation from a vacation.  Grandson and I ran down to farm yesterday morning to check on logging progress.  All looking good.  Clearcut tract is just weird to look at right now after walking through 100 ft tall loblolly's for years.  Thinning of 22 yr old stand of loblolly looks amazing.  Gonna have a mother nature food plot in the thinned pines with so much sunlight hitting the ground.


----------



## Triple C

Boys...Felt like our thread was slowing down from years past so I went back to 2021 thread to check what page we were on this date last year.  Right on target!  Guess it's just the slow time of year with no critters to chase other than pigs n yotes.

Hopefully, @ToddE will keep us entertained with some late night action from his adventures and @Arrow3 will show us some slab sides n cats from his fishing adventures.

I got nothing new to report.  I find it rather odd that since moving back to Oconee County from Acworth, I get to the farm less than I did when we were living in Acworth.  Pretty sure that will change as we get closer to planting season this fall.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

It always slow this time of year AC, usually just the local OC'ers keeping us entertained with Hog / Yote kills and fish pictures / reports.  I am in golf mode right now, so spending my time in the mountains hitting that little white ball.  Keep us going Todd and Brandon and others....


----------



## Arrow3

I've been in them good boys... don't some of yall want to book at trip??


----------



## Arrow3

Cleaned 33 more this morning


----------



## NMH5050

Arrow3 said:


> Cleaned 33 more this morning View attachment 1156631View attachment 1156632



Where are you guiding at? My son has been asking to go lately. Please PM me. thanks.


----------



## Big_Red

Arrow3, PM me as well. Where and when and bonus dollars if cleaning fish is included


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3  ~~~^ times 2


----------



## dawg

PM me as well. How many ppl can fit on your boat?


----------



## Arrow3

NMH5050 said:


> Where are you guiding at? My son has been asking to go lately. Please PM me. thanks.


For some reason it won't let me pm you. 

I'm guiding on Lake Russell and Clarks Hill. Some days I'm fishing both lakes per trip. 

See if you can pm me... if not you can reach me at 706-540-5634

Thanks you,
Brandon


----------



## Arrow3

Look what bit a crappie minnow this afternoon...


----------



## Arrow3

This morning...


----------



## Arrow3

This heat is rough on a fisherman... ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> This heat is rough on a fisherman... ?


...and anyone else that has to work outside.  I can't imagine being a lineman or for that matter, any occupation that requires outside work exposed to the sun and these temps.

Don't know how we survived growing up as I never had AC until I married.  Just a big ol attic fun that sucked all the heat and moisture inside at night.


----------



## Hughy

Looks like yalls right a way crew needs to get on the ball


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Why do we already have August heat in mid June?  My AC has run 24x7 now for 3 days...  That rarely happens except in August.


----------



## Todd E

Buford_Dawg said:


> Why do we already have August heat in mid June?  My AC has run 24x7 now for 3 days...  That rarely happens except in August.



As a look at the world as a whole and what is going on..........

I have my thoughts on why.


----------



## transfixer

I'm not out in the sun, but in a repair shop with various fans and swamp coolers blowing around,  the thermostat on the wall next to my build bench has hit 99 degrees by 2 oclock the last 3 days,  and its only a two digit display,  so no telling how far it would register if it was a 3 digit.   Metal roof shops seem to radiate heat


----------



## Arrow3

Been a pretty good week. I guided 2 groups on Clarks Hill and then fished yesterday with my dad. Somehow or another I messed my knee up though. Can't hardly walk today. I caught some good ones yesterday and released them to catch another day...Hope all of yall are doing good!


----------



## Hughy

Wednesday evening, right before dark, my wife and I were pulling out of the farm from checking chickens. As we pulled out we both noticed something a little different crossing the road down the way. When we got to that point there was a bear standing in the graveyard. He gave us a few seconds to take a good look before running off into the woods on the back side of our property. I’ve seen several trailcam pics of OC bears in the last several years but that’s a first in person encounter for me.


----------



## Triple C

Hughy said:


> Wednesday evening, right before dark, my wife and I were pulling out of the farm from checking chickens. As we pulled out we both noticed something a little different crossing the road down the way. When we got to that point there was a bear standing in the graveyard. He gave us a few seconds to take a good look before running off into the woods on the back side of our property. I’ve seen several trailcam pics of OC bears in the last several years but that’s a first in person encounter for me.


Something about bumping into a bear before daylight gives me the weebie jeebies. I could do without em.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Something about bumping into a bear before daylight gives me the weebie jeebies. I could do without em.



  It would be cool to see one over there !   I wouldn't worry to much about that Triple C,   I tried bear hunting up around Suches and Ellijay many years ago,  tried it for quite a few years .  Met an older Game Warden up there once and asked him his advice,   his words were " Son, if they see you or smell you before you see them,   you'll never see em "      exception to that being a Momma bear with cubs of course,    All those that are rambling this time of year are likely males that looking for new territory


----------



## 35 Whelen

Had one walk by on the sidewalk in the front yard this morning.  So far this month we have had 22 bear sightings on or near our property.  Most were multiple sightings of the same bears at different times and days.  One day the same sow with 2 cubs came through 3 times!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

@Hughy, had a bear on a trailcam 2 different days in North OC (Broad river) area about 4 years ago.  First and only ever.


----------



## Todd E

I can't believe it took this long. Finally got first fawn pic today.


----------



## Big_Red

Last July… South OC near Maxeys. I don’t recall if I’ve posted these before or not.


----------



## Arrow3

Worked almost as hard as @Hughy today....put 8 of these in this afternoon.


----------



## Hughy

@Arrow3  definitely ready to slow down working a little and hit some of those brush piles.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Big_Red said:


> Last July… South OC near Maxeys. I don’t recall if I’ve posted these before or not.
> View attachment 1159072View attachment 1159074View attachment 1159075View attachment 1159076View attachment 1159077View attachment 1159078View attachment 1159072View attachment 1159074View attachment 1159075


I wonder if it’s a male or female??


----------



## transfixer

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I wonder if it’s a male or female??



  that one was male,  look at pic #2 and #8,   plus,  virtually all the smaller bears you see out of their normal territory this time of year will be young males,    they've been run off by the Momma bear because she has had a new litter, or is about to have one.   they run off the young males but allow the young females to remain with them.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

??‍♂


----------



## Arrow3

?


----------



## Todd E

Keep it up and ain't gonna be none left. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

@Todd E  I think catfish are the wild hog of the fish world ?


----------



## dawg

Nice catch


----------



## tad1

That’s a shore nuff mess of fish, awesome job! ?


----------



## bamajax

Ok Ogelthorpe hunters where can I get whole bulk corn around Carlton? I have two 55 gallon drums I would like to get filled?


----------



## Arrow3

bamajax said:


> Ok Ogelthorpe hunters where can I get whole bulk corn around Carlton? I have two 55 gallon drums I would like to get filled?


Give this guy a call. He might cam help you


----------



## Hughy

OC Feed and Hardware will also fill drums.


----------



## Arrow3

We need to get together for a hotdog/hamburger grilling or fish fry . Good group of guys here.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> We need to get together for a hotdog/hamburger grilling or fish fry . Good group of guys here.


I know who can supply the fish!?


----------



## bamajax

Ok Thanks guy's. Do you know if the bulk rate is cheaper than there bagged corn at OC Feed. I bought 8 bags Saturday and it was over $13 dollars a bag.


----------



## nix03

bamajax said:


> Ok Thanks guy's. Do you know if the bulk rate is cheaper than there bagged corn at OC Feed. I bought 8 bags Saturday and it was over $13 dollars a bag.


Most places are cheaper when buying in bulk.


----------



## Hughy

bamajax said:


> Ok Thanks guy's. Do you know if the bulk rate is cheaper than there bagged corn at OC Feed. I bought 8 bags Saturday and it was over $13 dollars a bag.



Can’t remember exactly how much cheaper but yes it is cheaper there.


----------



## Arrow3

Trimmed up a bunch of catfish filets today. I like to cut the bloodline out.  Boiled the trimmings for my dogs.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Trimmed up a bunch of catfish filets today. I like to cut the bloodline out.  Boiled the trimmings for my dogs.View attachment 1160684


Good looking filets!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Anybody know anything about Nature's Harvest Meat Company on Buddy Faust road?  Saw their advertisement in GON.  First I heard of them.  Wonder if they do wild hogs?  Been tough the last couple of years to get a wild hog processed around OC.


----------



## Todd E

Buford_Dawg said:


> Anybody know anything about Nature's Harvest Meat Company on Buddy Faust road?  Saw their advertisement in GON.  First I heard of them.  Wonder if they do wild hogs?  Been tough the last couple of years to get a wild hog processed around OC.




Old Firetower
Changed name. Yes they do wild hogs. Look up their FB page and you will see that they do them year round, possibly.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Old Firetower
> Changed name. Yes they do wild hogs. Look up their FB page and you will see that they do them year round, possibly.



  If its the same people as were there last year, and they've only changed the name ?   I not sure I'd jump at the chance to use them,,,  I was on a time crunch last thanksgiving, and decided to give them a try,,, I wasn't impressed


----------



## Hughy

Same owner as last year. I ran into the manager this week. They will now be processing beef and selling meat over the counter like a meat shop along with processing deer. He told me they were now licensed by the State to do so.


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> If its the same people as were there last year, and they've only changed the name ?   I not sure I'd jump at the chance to use them,,,  I was on a time crunch last thanksgiving, and decided to give them a try,,, I wasn't impressed


Its getting harder and harder to get a quality processor.  For years I swore by Hicks... Wayne always done me right. Then all the drams happened there and Barry took over. The processing went way down hill. I talked to Barry about it and he admitted that he knew it was happening but he couldn't get good help. He even offered me a free processing.  I got it and the meat was terrible.  I started using firetower.  For the 1st few everything was fine. Then I wasn't getting near the meat back that I thought I should be. Granted it was always good meat to me. Then I had a problem where I asked for a deer to be skinned and washed out immediately because I had touched some guts. They acted like they didn't care. There wasn't any other deer to skin either. I sat in my truck for 45 minutes waiting on the owner and he never came. The deer just laid there while the skinners laughed and cut up with one another.  I haven't used the newest guys since firetower sold out. 

I tried apple valley and the 2nd deer I took there the owner was extremely rude to me . Then about 1/4 of the deer I got back wasn't vacuum sealed right. I didn't pick it up so I wasn't able to bring it to there attention.  I was pretty much done with them at that point. 

Lastly I tried the meat shed on Todd's recommendation. I was very pleased . That was 2 seasons ago. Last year I heard some horror stories about them though. But I have to say my 1 time experience with them was good. 

Dormineys has always been a good experience but all I've ever gotten from there was meat sticks and summer sausage. 

Forgot I've also tried Greg's in Danielsville with just ok results.  

Big Buck Processing in Eatonton which has closed down was pretty bad too. 

Maybe I expect to much? ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

D&D in Washington is about 25 minutes from one of my leases, and about 10 from the other...Gary and Trish are quality people and always do a great job for me!


----------



## Todd E

It's no secret that I'm in the woods at dark each night. I've had every kind of and stage of tick on me that there is. Never any effects other than itching and a little redness. 

I guess one night I brought one home and it somehow found its way to my wife. A night later, she woke up in the middle of the night, found it, and proceeded to remove without asking for help. Broke its head off. Days later, symptoms of Lyme disease and an ever increasing bullseye. So today, we went to the little clinic and she got put on a pill twice a day for ten days. I haven't heard the end of it........

Watch out.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang, sorry to hear that Todd, hope she recovers real quickly.  I'm with Brandon, used Hicks forever, many many years, then one year I went over after the stabbing situation to pick up a couple of deer, they could not find them even after calling me the day before it was ready.  Offered me other deer, I was like no way.  Then my buddy had bad experience and we stopped.  Greg's and Firetower have been good to us for most part, but they had pretty much stopped hog processing last 2 deer seasons due to amount of deer brought in, hopefully those and others can pick up back up.  Happy 4th weekend as well you OC'ers.


----------



## Arrow3

Oglethorpe doe with triplets


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Arrow3 said:


> Oglethorpe doe with triplets
> View attachment 1161925


Great pic!


----------



## Arrow3

How do you guys like the new logo?


----------



## Triple C

Todd - Keep us posted on the tick bite.  Hope it doesn't set up the red meat allergy that has become more and more common.  Big_Red came down with it several years ago after visiting my farm and picking up a tick.  Bad, bad stuff.  Hopefully just a rash in your wife's case.

Brandon...I like your logo!


----------



## fredw

Anyone have contact info for the Game Warden responsible for Oglethorpe County.  We have what appears to be hog hunters trespassing this morning.


----------



## Arrow3

Phillip Nelson

7063401531


----------



## Todd E

You sure do and that kinda junk ticks me off. They think they can slap their gps collars on their bay dogs and let em run for 5 miles. "I'm gonna get my dogs." And.....I'm gonna kill that pig I bayed on your land.


----------



## fredw

Arrow3 said:


> Phillip Nelson
> 
> 7063401531


Thanks Brandon.  I had his name and number in my phone and didn't realize it until I called him.


----------



## fredw

Todd E said:


> You sure do and that kinda junk ticks me off. They think they can slap their gps collars on their bay dogs and let em run for 5 miles. "I'm gonna get my dogs." And.....I'm gonna kill that pig I bayed on your land.


They walked right past posted signs to get in.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ran down to my SC club this am and got out several cameras, then by camp to weed eat and weed kill around the shed and campers.  Was getting hot when we headed back to Buford at 10:30.  Too hot to do much in the woods right now for me.


----------



## Todd E

@Buford_Dawg it is no better after dark. Some nights I leave truck at 9pm. Some 11pm. By time I work my way back, I'm drenched head to toe in sweat. It's a brutal summer.


----------



## Arrow3

Yall ever been tired from reeling in to many fish?  I'm beat ... ?  It was an epic ( a little wet) day on Lake Russell.  Me and my buddy Haven caught somewhere in the 50 to 60 range of bass today and 12 to 15 catfish on noodles ... I even caught 2 at one time on a whopper plopper.


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> Thanks Brandon.  I had his name and number in my phone and didn't realize it until I called him.


Phillip and I talked this morning.  He has my name and number now.  I sent him the trail cam photos of the two people who were trespassing.


----------



## Arrow3

More catfish filets went to their new homes today ?... 

If any of yall want to buy catfish ready to eat let me know...


----------



## Todd E




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> View attachment 1163465


That’s pretty darn cool!


----------



## Todd E

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> That’s pretty darn cool!


Beauty of a barn owl. Perched just right on limb for a photo opp.


----------



## NMH5050

Todd E said:


> View attachment 1163465




They are amazing birds that do a lot of good! Pretty picture.

"Scientists estimate that Barn Owls eat *at least one rat a day*. If you think of an entire owl family – an adult male and female plus one or two young – we are talking about three or four rats a day. In one year, this family can catch more than 1,000 rats!"


----------



## NMH5050

NMH5050 said:


> They are amazing birds that do a lot of good! Pretty picture.
> 
> "Scientists estimate that Barn Owls eat *at least one rat a day*. If you think of an entire owl family – an adult male and female plus one or two young – we are talking about three or four rats a day. In one year, this family can catch more than 1,000 rats!"




I wish that they ate hogs!


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Buford_Dawg

That's a good mess of fish Brandon.  Will eat good.


----------



## Todd E

I don't know about y'all, but I'm yearning for campfires and tailgate sessions. 

#summatimeblues


----------



## Todd E

What used to be known as Firetower.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> What used to be known as Firetower. View attachment 1164459


Are they still processing deer and hogs?


----------



## Todd E

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Are they still processing deer and hogs?



As far as I know.......


----------



## Arrow3

Looks like a good night to go catting!!

Gonna throw out 60 noodles and 2 trotlines with about 75 hooks total...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Looks like a good night to go catting!!
> 
> Gonna throw out 60 noodles and 2 trotlines with about 75 hooks total...


How’d you do?
I am going  crappie fishing tonight. I’ll post results tomorrow


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> How’d you do?
> mom going crappie fishing tonight. I’ll post results tomorrow


Slowest night we've had. Only caught about 10 good fileting size channel cats.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Slowest night we've had. Only caught about 10 good fileting size channel cats.


I’ll agree. It was slow for us too. Went to Oconee, had an agreement with my buddy. He wanted cats and I wanted crappie. We put out rods for each. Caught A LOT more cats than crappie. He did end the night with a 20-25lb blue (released her for another day) we ended up bringing 12 nice filleting sized blues home but only 2 crappie?


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I’ll agree. It was slow for us too. Went to Oconee, had an agreement with my buddy. He wanted cats and I wanted crappie. We put out rods for each. Caught A LOT more cats than crappie. He did end the night with a 20-25lb blue (released her for another day) we ended up bringing 12 nice filleting sized blues home but only 2 crappie?


Definitely had a better night then us. I'm gonna go catch some crappie tomorrow.  At least that's what I'm planning on.


----------



## Arrow3

I caught about 25 crappie yesterday morning by myself.  About 10 of them were worthy of fileting . I wound up giving them to a 83 year old gentleman at the ramp who said he was hankering for some fried fish and hadn't been able to catch any from the bank.


----------



## Arrow3

Yall know any coonhunters?


----------



## Triple C

Mighty fine lookin' pack of future coon dogs Brandon.  A dying pastime/sport these days for sure.  My uncle was buried in his overalls and his funeral was attended by more of his coon hunting buddies than family members.  He outlived all his siblings and I always thought it was because of the countless 1000's of miles he walked during his lifetime with his hounds.


----------



## Arrow3

Any of yall looking for some land in Hancock County?? ?


----------



## transfixer

$30 an acre is ridiculous !   but some sucker will probably pay it ,,,  they're pricing the average hunter out of the market ,,,  smh,,   between the state and their ridiculous bag limits,, and the way the leasing companies continue to go up,  my grandkids won't be able to hunt when they grow up, unless its behind the house in some development !


----------



## Todd E

Some terrific hunting in Hancock. QDM regs for county have really helped it to prosper. Price is doubled on what I would expect, but I'm sure someone will scoff it up. I'd only do 6 at $3500 each. You'd be better off to just try and buy the property.


----------



## transfixer

gocargo said:


> Up until recently, $10 to $11 per acre rent has about covered the property taxes for 100-300 acre sized hunting tracts that's under conservation covenant program here in OC, (that's approx $1100-$1600 per acre assessed valuation).
> 
> Now, nearby 60-90 acre hunting land has sold for $6k per acre (crazy, me thinks) which might trigger new OC tax assessments that might triple property taxes.. therefore land rents could jump to $30 per acre.
> 
> Ultimately it's the new land buyers with deep pockets, who seemingly are overpaying.. and the local government re-assessing the neighboring lands and increasing the county treasury.  IF hunters won't pay the $30 then the land owners will sellout for the big bucks, and then the new buyers probably won't rent the land at all (to hunters).



     If people would quit paying the ridiculous prices for hunting leases,  then the prices would level back down,   landowners can try to sell for "big bucks" if they want,  but for the majority of hunting lease land its good for nothing else but growing pines or hunting,   they aren't going to sell housing developments out in the boonies,  at least not yet,, and farming land previously used for nothing but timber makes no sense. 

   Some of these investors have the idea that hunting is big enough they can charge whatever price they want,, maybe they can to some out of state people,,  maybe not ?    I've hunted for 45+ yrs,  I'm not paying those prices ! they can kiss my donkey !


----------



## Triple C

If we only had a crystal ball boys…

Covid along with thuggery/social unrest in urban n suburban areas led to a whole bunch of folks buying rural land to escape to on weekends or permanently.

Amazed at quite a few folks I know that bought rural land during this period. And, they love it!

10 yrs from now will that be the case?

Look at land prices in OC. West of Hwy 22 back toward Athens land is selling at $$$$ I couldn’t have imagined 10 yrs ago.

East of 22 n 77 it’s cheaper but still double what it was a few years ago. I don’t live on my place in OC but I ain’t far from it. I love OC. If it was just me…I’d be there in my lil cabin sipping coffee on front porch every morning. Headed there this morn with grandson to do a few things.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> If we only had a crystal ball boys…
> 
> Covid along with thuggery/social unrest in urban n suburban areas led to a whole bunch of folks buying rural land to escape to on weekends or permanently.
> 
> Amazed at quite a few folks I know that bought rural land during this period. And, they love it!
> 
> 10 yrs from now will that be the case?
> 
> Look at land prices in OC. West of Hwy 22 back toward Athens land is selling at $$$$ I couldn’t have imagined 10 yrs ago.
> 
> East of 22 n 77 it’s cheaper but still double what it was a few years ago. I don’t live on my place in OC but I ain’t far from it. I love OC. If it was just me…I’d be there in my lil cabin sipping coffee on front porch every morning. Headed there this morn with grandson to do a few things.



   OC is close enough to Athens and potential employment that it makes sense that people would buy land to live on,  much of the hunting property in the state isn't like that though,  you get an hour away from work and it starts becoming not worth the time you spend in a vehicle away from family,  I guess all that depends on what you do as far as work , but until retirement,  location of work has to factor into where you live. 

    I'd personally like to live somewhere between Ballground and Suches ,Ga,   but until I retire that just doesn't make sense


----------



## gocargo




----------



## Buford_Dawg

All I know if that times have certainly changed in OC as far as land prices and land leasing overall.  Never would have imagined it would be this way after spending over 30 years hunting all over the north side of HWY 78.  It is near impossible to find a club or tract of property to lease or hunt in OC nowadays and if you are lucky to have a place, if you do not own it, then be prepared to lose it in near term.  Paper companies and Private land owners are taking advantage of the situation and making a killing on it.  And I don't blame them, if someone will pay the price, then sell it.  I have come to realization I should have bought my own land in OC 10 years ago when they were pretty much giving it away there.  I am way too late at this point.  Hope the 2 places I get to hunt now last a little longer.  Heck I am getting real close to retirement and have hopes of doing what several of my best buddies do and that is to pretty much live in OC during deer and turkey season.  I am thinking that my never happen however.  We will see.  I hope all you OC'ers are having a outstanding summer and it wont be very long now till we see some cooler weather and the doves and deer and hogs suddenly get all our attention.


----------



## Arrow3

Man they were on fire Wednesday.  I know a few of you inquired about trips . Now is a good time. Especially during the week. No boat pressure. I never saw another fisherman . Put 60 in the boat. Cleaned 41 and threw back all of the big ones.  I caught 5 over 1lb and a couple of them were close to 2lbs.  That's not always the norm in the summer but they bit good.


----------



## Todd E

Days are starting to get shorter. Can only mean things are changing. I've personally seen one buck in the woods and I have one on camera that are already starting to blue in on their backs. Both at minimum...... 3 year olds. Both OC bucks. Once dove season rolls around, we all know it will be close. Although.....deer are just not on my radar. 
Still too doggone hot and humid.


----------



## ucfireman

Arrow3 said:


> Yall know any coonhunters?
> 
> View attachment 1167531


Dozen good looking pups.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Man they were on fire Wednesday.  I know a few of you inquired about trips . Now is a good time. Especially during the week. No boat pressure. I never saw another fisherman . Put 60 in the boat. Cleaned 41 and threw back all of the big ones.  I caught 5 over 1lb and a couple of them were close to 2lbs.  That's not always the norm in the summer but they bit good.View attachment 1169489View attachment 1169490View attachment 1169491View attachment 1169492


Dang good looking mess of fish! Gonna go out to Lanier tonight to try and catch some!


----------



## Triple C

Brandon - You slaying the slab sides!  Hope you doing well.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon - You slaying the slab sides!  Hope you doing well.



Today was catfish day!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Great job Brandon, you tearing it up.  Some excellent table fare right there.  Will be down in OC in a couple of weeks for the weekend, looking forward to it.  Our SC club has workday and lots needs to be done on the property.  Had my other place bushhogged yesterday, so work in progress for the upcoming season.


----------



## Triple C

Went down friday afternoon and spent the night.  Solo.  It was fantastic!  Nice rain in the late afternoon.  Picked up a couple of inch thick ribeyes at Bell's on the way down.  Threw one in the freezer and served the other up for myself.

Persimmons are loaded again this year.  Clearcut is greening up nicely.  Thinned pines doing the same.  Pears have cast their fruit.  I'm done with planting fruit trees.  Done! I'll take native persimmons any day of the week over any fruit tree I've ever planted.

Already looking forward to cooler days and sits in a stand.  Hope everyone has had an enjoyable summer!


----------



## Triple C

Boys…When you’re slinging arrows from a stick bow ain’t a better feed tree around than good ol native persimmons. DonE with planting fruit trees over the years cause none of em outshine persimmons. 


Bonus track…Ribeye n fixin’s from Friday nite at the farm.


----------



## Arrow3

Looking good Triple C!!

The ole bite is on ? boys...


----------



## revans4661

gocargo said:


> The new 4-lane Hwy72 shaved travel time to north-end of OC, an easy 35 minutes from Millstone Ch. to Athens Tech, mostly on cruise control.


It was 10 years ago that I moved to Colbert. We are as a crow flies about 3/4 mile from 72. We used to be able to sit on the back porch and there was hardly any traffic noise. Now, it seems like an interstate. At 8 in the morning or 5 in the afternoon, you might as well be on 316. My assumption is what has been stated here. People are moving out and commuting. Land prices? We have been looking for about a year. We have found a few decent deals(4-5k per acre). But when you inquire it's either under contract or has 5 offers above asking price. I don't think it will let up much because most buyers of small to medium size tracts are cash buyers. I need that crystal ball...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Looking good Triple C!!
> 
> The ole bite is on ? boys...View attachment 1170140View attachment 1170141


Good job B!


----------



## revans4661

12 gauge Winchester 1400 mkll replacement barrel. Can anyone help with this? Or know someone who may be able?


----------



## georgia_home

assuming youre looking for a new barrel to replace that one?

since the great gun rush / rona 2020 event, spare barrels for any gun are hard to find, and expensive when you do find them. I’d start with the larger retailers. And go from there. Maybe also see if there is a Winchester forum. Basically, google your fingers off. Until you find one.

I’ve been casually looking for a new slug barrel for a 20g 870. No luck. The one or two seen cost more then the gun with the original barrel.



revans4661 said:


> 12 gauge Winchester 1400 mkll replacement barrel. Can anyone help with this? Or know someone who may be able?View attachment 1170475


----------



## Todd E

revans4661 said:


> 12 gauge Winchester 1400 mkll replacement barrel. Can anyone help with this? Or know someone who may be able?View attachment 1170475



Lemme look at home. I may have one. Unsure. But if I do, it's chambered 2.75 and 3. And......is rattle can camoed.


----------



## Todd E

That's if you need one. If you're just looking for info, I'm not your guy. LoL


----------



## revans4661

georgia_home said:


> assuming youre looking for a new barrel to replace that one?
> 
> since the great gun rush / rona 2020 event, spare barrels for any gun are hard to find, and expensive when you do find them. I’d start with the larger retailers. And go from there. Maybe also see if there is a Winchester forum. Basically, google your fingers off. Until you find one.
> 
> I’ve been casually looking for a new slug barrel for a 20g 870. No luck. The one or two seen cost more then the gun with the original barrel.


Thanks for the reply. My research says that they stopped production of this particular model in 1973.


Todd E said:


> That's if you need one. If you're just looking for info, I'm not your guy. LoL


I am looking for one. I've had this gun since 1992. It's a 50 yr old gun, but it's still very reliable and what I'm used to. Thanks for checking!


----------



## transfixer

revans4661 said:


> 12 gauge Winchester 1400 mkll replacement barrel. Can anyone help with this? Or know someone who may be able?View attachment 1170475



  There is this one on Ebay, says its for the mkII,   there are others on ebay that say they fit the 1400, not sure if the mkII makes a difference or not ? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2849345557...RjnvYO2a+vpEfhVeezt9u57DHA==|tkp:BFBMou6aiNZg


----------



## transfixer

this one on the trader,  says for the 1400 , again I don't know if the mkII makes a difference ?    says he'll ship for the listed price 

https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/fs-winchester-1400-barrel.2878671/


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hope you find what you need REvans.  These OC guys have lots of knowledge and know where to look.  

Curious if you OC'ers are seeing alot of Fawns on your cell cameras or those living in OC and in the field, are you seeing lots of fawns.  I have been running a couple cameras this summer and I have never seen as many fawns with their mom.  Usually 2 fawns to every mature doe.  And they are getting up in size now to hopefully get away from the Yotes.


----------



## MYRX

FYI, I am also seeing a lot of fawns this year. The back of our property is the Broad River, which means we have too many hogs. Perhaps the Yotes are feasting on piglets! I can only hope. I know I left them a few this year.


----------



## gocargo




----------



## revans4661

transfixer said:


> this one on the trader,  says for the 1400 , again I don't know if the mkII makes a difference ?    says he'll ship for the listed price
> 
> https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/fs-winchester-1400-barrel.2878671/


The mk2 does make a difference. And, I'm being a little picky but most of the ones that I have found have the integrated choke. Mine is a "winchoke". The winchoke is the screw in choke system. Since I have these chokes I would really like the winchoke barrel. Additionally, most barrels I have found have the vented rib. Mine is just a round barrel with a bead on the end. The variable between barrels is mainly the dimensions to the gas ports. They must match exactly with the ports on the tube. 
It may be time to hang this one on the wall and upgrade. That would allow me to get a left handed gun. I have shot rh guns all my life. Back in the day most of my dove hunting was chasing migratories in S. GA. After barn burner shoots my face would be black from the shells ejecting across my face.


----------



## transfixer

revans4661 said:


> The mk2 does make a difference. And, I'm being a little picky but most of the ones that I have found have the integrated choke. Mine is a "winchoke". The winchoke is the screw in choke system. Since I have these chokes I would really like the winchoke barrel. Additionally, most barrels I have found have the vented rib. Mine is just a round barrel with a bead on the end. The variable between barrels is mainly the dimensions to the gas ports. They must match exactly with the ports on the tube.
> It may be time to hang this one on the wall and upgrade. That would allow me to get a left handed gun. I have shot rh guns all my life. Back in the day most of my dove hunting was chasing migratories in S. GA. After barn burner shoots my face would be black from the shells ejecting across my face.



 Never thought about that, but yeah, that would not be fun , having spent shells crossing in front of your face all the time !


----------



## Triple C

gocargo said:


> Not seeing a huge numbers of fawns in the fields and on cam's around the property here in the Glade, maybe 1 fawn to every 3 big doe ?
> 
> Here's pix I took yesterday of 13 deer nibbling in back yard, 10 are doe + 3 fawns that are now eating grass


@gocargo - Something tells me you have plenty of fawns roaming around.


----------



## Triple C

Spent a few hours mowing interior roads yesterday afternoon while grandson and his buddy did what kids do...having a blast!  I'd provide additional browse if I didn't mow interior roads but dang, I like the looks of clean interior roads.

Just before dark we hopped in the Ranger and cruised around.  Thought we had eliminated all pigs but nope...4 decent size pigs in one of our roads.

Made spaghetti for dinner.  Boys ate well.  I ate well.  All in bed by 8:45.  Life was and is good at the farm!


----------



## Todd E

Another Pygmy rattler north of 78 up 77N. Vesta area. I'm not one to worry about them, therefore it wasn't harmed by me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang I forgot and Todd reminded me with that snake picture.  We had a nice timber rattler killed on Sandy Cross Road in front of our club about a month ago, I heard it had 8 buttons or rattles, whatever you call them.  So, yes north of HWY 78...  Some of you know exactly where I speak of.  I will be wearing snake boots at our club workday this coming Saturday, LOL....


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Dang I forgot and Todd reminded me with that snake picture.  We had a nice timber rattler killed on Sandy Cross Road in front of our club about a month ago, I heard it had 8 buttons or rattles, whatever you call them.  So, yes north of HWY 78...  Some of you know exactly where I speak of.  I will be wearing snake boots at our club workday this coming Saturday, LOL....


I've lived on this side of the county nearly all my life. I've never seen one  .


----------



## Lick Skillet

Hello all! I moved to OC in 2020 from Greene County. I live north of Lexington off Hwy 22. Ive seen tons of fawns this year! I look forward to joining this chat! P.S. I’ve  If anyone has an extra spot on their club I might would be interested.


----------



## Lick Skillet

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Are they still processing deer and hogs?


Yes they will still be processing. Great people with good prices. We buy all our meat except fish and chicken from them now.


----------



## Todd E

@revans4661 

It's a 1400 "ranger" 2.75 with vent rib and win choke system.


----------



## dawg

We are 5 miles from OlegthorpeC in  Taliaferro County and had great fawn production this year


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome Lick Skillet!!!  Post often, great group of guys here, some local in OC and some of us out of towners, but spend a lot of our time there so call it our 2nd home, LOL....


----------



## revans4661

Todd E said:


> @revans4661
> 
> It's a 1400 "ranger" 2.75 with vent rib and win choke system.


Todd, thanks for checking. Would it be possible for us to meet so that I could confirm whether or not this will fit? That is if you are interested in selling it.


----------



## Arrow3

Caught about 30 more crappie yesterday and a few bass. Here are the best of each ... The crappie was a magnum slab..


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent couple of nights at the camp this weekend, we had club workday, got a lot done, boy was it hot and muggy.  Got my normal share of chiggers and a couple of bee stings.  Fun Times.  Seen more pig sign than deer sign, that becoming more and more common I think.  And had one nice copperhead removed from the club supposedly, I did not see it, but was advised later in the day by other members.  It getting closer day by day.


----------



## MYRX

Retired, so heading out in 30 min to trim some branches near one stand above the Broad River.  We always have hogs on our cameras, especially around the food plots. But this past week was the first time we got a picture of a nice black bear near one of the spin feeders. Guess he will figure out the scheduled feeding times too. I will try to post a picture of the bear when I return home this afternoon.

All plots have been bush hogged and sprayed. The intent is to plow and plant fall crops the week after Labor Day weekend.  Looking forward to the upcoming season, have a few potentially good bucks showing up.


----------



## Triple C

MYRX said:


> Retired, so heading out in 30 min to trim some branches near one stand above the Broad River.  We always have hogs on our cameras, especially around the food plots. But this past week was the first time we got a picture of a nice black bear near one of the spin feeders. Guess he will figure out the scheduled feeding times too. I will try to post a picture of the bear when I return home this afternoon.
> 
> All plots have been bush hogged and sprayed. The intent is to plow and plant fall crops the week after Labor Day weekend.  Looking forward to the upcoming season, have a few potentially good bucks showing up.



@Big_Red was sending bear pics last year from Maxeys.  Now you have em on the broad river.  Not looking forward to having bears showing up in Palmetto area.


----------



## MYRX

The Bear I was telling you about on the Broad River


----------



## Arrow3

Guys I have donated a guided fishing trip to the Deeds for Drew organization.  It's a non profit that buys toys for underprivileged kids at Christmas time. The trip is valid for 1 year and can be for crappie or bass. They are gonna sell spots for $10 per chance for 3 weeks and then there will be a random draw. The winner can bring 1 guest. If any of yall are interested in some spots or even just a donation please let me know. I wanted to help out the children buy I'm not financially able to do much these days working for myself , I thought what better way to help but to raise money with a fishing trip .


----------



## Steven037

MYRX said:


> The Bear I was telling you about on the Broad River


Where about on the broad? We’re just south off 77 along goose pond.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

PM sent Brandon, will take a couple.


----------



## MYRX

Picture of the bear was taken very near goose pond, our property is across 77 on Millstone Church Rd.  FYI, I hunted off goose pond until they sold our property to the solar farm company. Sad deal. Lots of wild life lost its habitat. 

Although, I don't wish to meet it in the dark walking in to hunt, hopefully the bear safely survives. Maybe it can become a hog killer LOL. I wish.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Guys I have donated a guided fishing trip to the Deeds for Drew organization.  It's a non profit that buys toys for underprivileged kids at Christmas time. The trip is valid for 1 year and can be for crappie or bass. They are gonna sell spots for $10 per chance for 3 weeks and then there will be a random draw. The winner can bring 1 guest. If any of yall are interested in some spots or even just a donation please let me know. I wanted to help out the children buy I'm not financially able to do much these days working for myself , I thought what better way to help but to raise money with a fishing trip .


Brandon - Post contact info for the charity when you can.


----------



## Arrow3

Me and @Hughy got after them today. Fun times!


----------



## revans4661

Todd E, I can't thank you enough for the gun barrel! All I can say is it works!


----------



## Todd E

revans4661 said:


> Todd E, I can't thank you enough for the gun barrel! All I can say is it works! View attachment 1174450



I'd say so, man. I'm glad I was able to help you out.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent a extended labor day weekend in Tampa florida visiting my oldest son who has moved down there.  Boy, that is some hot country this time of year.  Was nice to get back to somewhat cooler Temps here in GA late yesterday.  Anybody dove hunt?  Looks like REvans had a great hunt, any others busting birds?


----------



## Triple C

Somebody gonna have to give me the secret on attracting doves.  BD...you have a good reason to visit Tampa more often!  Brooks is chasing critter in CO for next week or so.  Nothing going on at my place other than hot, muggy temps.  Plan on planting end of this month or early Oct if I can afford to buy seed and fert.

Sheez!!!  Shocking what we spend on chasing deer.


----------



## Todd E

Well, fellas get ready. Just saw menu for this year. 

$100 standard processing fee.


----------



## Todd E

I hope everyone remembers the past few years.

Don't forget come November.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Firetower Todd or the place down in Eatonton you go to often?  I think it is Eatonton.


----------



## Triple C

May have to break out the grinder again at that price.  But...if I was doing it for a living I'd charge enuf to make a decent living doing it.  Assuming 40lbs of meat, still less than $3 a lb for some sho nuff all natural red meat.

Everybody gotta make a living boys!


----------



## Todd E

Eatonton
Only taking in 35 per day. Period.


----------



## Todd E

I really only posted that so you would be ready for whatever price you arrive to posted anywhere.


----------



## Steven037

Glad I have a grinder and everything to go with it. Will definitely make me think twice if I know I’m short on time before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Arrow3

I plan on putting a lot of meat in the freezer this year. Looks like I'll be processing some myself.  I don't have a grinder but I can quarter and cut steaks and stew meat along with the straps.


----------



## dawg

****..getting like everything else 
Stupid expensive! I hate to do it but #FJB


----------



## MYRX

Plan on processing my own this year as well. I am retired now so i have the time to let it age and do it right.


----------



## Arrow3

Posted by Apple Valley


----------



## Triple C

Boys…Been more than 20 yrs since I’ve sat in a stand for opening day of archery. With an east wind n cooler temps I came to the farm this afternoon with intentions of a morning sit. 

We will see if the urge is till there in the morn. Brooks is out in CO chasing critters so just pops here for opening day.


----------



## gocargo




----------



## Triple C

gocargo said:


> Good success tomorrow, I'm seeing a lot of healthy deer in the Vesta-Glade area this year.


@gocargo…just south of u in Palmetto area.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck AC, pouring rain here in Buford as I type this and has been since about 3 am.  Sitting this weekend out, too wet for this ole boy.  Be down next weekend as weather looks nicer at the moment.


----------



## Triple C

Woke up to rain this morn at the farm. Made a pot of coffee n sat on front porch.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Woke up to rain this morn at the farm. Made a pot of coffee n sat on front porch.



That's quite often better and more relaxing than sitting in a stand. 

You shoot a good group with that trad equipment, BTW.


----------



## Big_Red

Triple C, watching the rain from that covered porch is nothing short of fantastic ;-). What a great view. Hope ole Brooks is having some luck out West!


----------



## Arrow3

Deer season couldn't have started even better for me and I haven't even been yet ?.

My Venezuelan friend Ronald has been ate up with the outdoors ever since I introduced him to it.  He missed 2 last year with a crossbow but had very limited time to hunt . This year he can about hunt every afternoon during the week and any weekend.  He bought a used bear bow and we've been practicing all summer.  We put him a stand up here on my property at my house near my feeder. Yesterday afternoon the wind was right so he came over for his 1st hunt here. He passed on some fawns early and then around 530 he had a big , mature doe come In. He made a great shot on her at 25 yards!!  I made him blood trail her and when he would lose it I made him really look for it . I told him I wouldn't always be there to find them. I could tell by the blood that she wasn't going far.  After 100 yard trail we spotted her! It was awesome to see the excitement on his face. Now he says he's holding out for a buck bigger then a 4 pointer ?

Here is a vid of us walking up on her...

https://youtube.com/shorts/pc3C9p8VQfI?feature=share


----------



## Triple C

Good stuff right there and good on you Brandon!  Way to pay it forward!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good stuff right there Brandon, I know you been trying to get him a deer for several years now.  That first one is the toughest, gets a lot easier now.  Our hunting community gets smaller every year from what I hear, way to bring someone new into the sport.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hope you all have been well. Been a while since I posted here but now the seasons kicked off I will be a little more regular. Got our plots planted the last weekend in Aug. they are up and looking good. Hoping we can keep getting consistent rains so they’ll be in good shape. Haven’t had any good bucks on camera yet, but I think most of them are holding up in the property next door thats got corn on it. Once the farmer cuts it and we creep towards Oct. im hopeful ill get some good deer on camera. Looking forward to seeing how the season unfolds. Heres some pics of the plots.


----------



## Arrow3

Punched that tag yesterday afternoon! He's just barely gonna miss pope and young. Still super happy with him though.


----------



## Steven037




----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Punched that tag yesterday afternoon! He's just barely gonna miss pope and young. Still super happy with him though. View attachment 1176591View attachment 1176592View attachment 1176593


Mercy!  One FINE buck right there.  Congrats!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Great job Brandon, sure would like to get one just like it this season, LOL.....


----------



## tad1

Congrats man that’s a beautiful buck!
I think you arrowed a big one last year too?
?


----------



## Arrow3

tad1 said:


> Congrats man that’s a beautiful buck!
> I think you arrowed a big one last year too?
> ?


Thanks man. Yeah . I've been lucky to arrow a nice one the last 3 years. Here's last year's and 2020s


----------



## Todd E

Bumper buck collected on an OC hwy. This is not a small rack either. Just a shame. I imagine there may be a hunter in the area that had high hopes of harvesting him.


----------



## Steven037

Dang shame right there. Where about was it hit?


----------



## Todd E

Steven037 said:


> Dang shame right there. Where about was it hit?



77N at Aycock RD


----------



## Steven037

That’s what I thought.  South of me but seems like there’s one hit there every year.


----------



## Triple C

Dang Todd. Always a shame when a mature buck collides with something on the road.


----------



## Triple C

Wife and I rode down this morn. She cleaned a bit in the cabin n I mowed. 

What is it about mowing that makes you feel so good when finished?


----------



## Todd E

Because when you are mowing in God's Great Outdoors at a farm like that......it soothes your soul.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang, Hate to see a good buck or any deer for that matter taken out by vehicle.  AC, the place looks good, hope to come by and hang out shortly with you.  Want be long now.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not an OC buck but I wanted to share with you guys!


----------



## Todd E

A3 and A2H getting this year started off great. Beautiful bucks guys. Congratulations ??


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice buck A2H, congrats!!!


----------



## Triple C

Thx for sharing A2H!  Love the silhouette pic!


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations Jason!!


----------



## Arrow3

To hot to hunt for me ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> To hot to hunt for me ? View attachment 1177882


Awesome job B!


----------



## Colt1716

Seen between Millstone Church Road and Highways 77 in Oglethorpe County. Probably matches up with previous bear seen around Broad River area.


----------



## Colt1716

MYRX said:


> The Bear I was telling you about on the Broad River


This was seen in the woods between Millstone Church Road and Highway 77.


----------



## Todd E

Looks very content @Colt1716


----------



## Steven037

Everything is planted fertilized and limed. Now just waiting on Mother Nature to do her thing. Always feels so good to get back in the woods and get some work done.


----------



## Steven037

Didn’t take long for the deer to show up.


----------



## Triple C

@Steven037...Looks great!  We did the same on Saturday.  Planted all day.  Hopefully the rain predicted for Friday and Saturday will come to fruition!


----------



## Arrow3

Still catching some hammers!!


----------



## Triple C

I'm sure plenty of you guys know @dm/wolfskin, one of our OC boys that gets it done with trad bow.  Great guy and very efficient killer with stick n string.  He's shot many pigs off my farm at night slipping around with his bow.

Check out the stud he killed that he posted in the trad bow section of the forum.  If you know him, shoot him a congrats txt or pm.


----------



## Duff

I don’t know him, but that is a fine buck deer!


----------



## fredw

We spent a long day at the lease yesterday putting in our food plots.  With the Hurricane Ian forecast it appeared the time was right.  Georgia Forestry tilled the plots and club members followed, broadcasting 900 pounds of both Triple 17 and winter wheat.   Plots drugs to cover seed.  We left Oglethorpe County feeling good about the work we put in.

Fast forward to today......and it's looking like Ian will be a non event for rain chances in the county.


----------



## Arrow3

Got my buck from Todd E today. He did an incredible job on my euro mount. I think it looks great!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Got my buck from Todd E today. He did an incredible job on my euro mount. I think it looks great! View attachment 1180359


Beautiful!  Todd has a second career in anything wildlife art related if he ever chooses to pursue it.


----------



## Triple C

A little late afternoon action yesterday from Brooks.  His first sit of the year after coming back from chasing critters in CO.  We haven't ran cameras in 2 years now. Always nice to be surprised.  Tipped the scales at 201 lbs.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Great buck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Tell Brooks congrats AC, that is a whopper of a OC buck.  Did he have any luck out west?


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Tell Brooks congrats AC, that is a whopper of a OC buck.  Did he have any luck out west?


No kill out west but epic stalks on a couple of stud muley's.  Didn't have an elk tag for this unit and was on elk regularly.


----------



## Duff

Wow! Great buck!!


----------



## Todd E

Great stuff, Brooks


----------



## Triple C

Just for kicks n giggles...got the little man coming along with his trad bow.


----------



## Triple C

Boys - Brooks killed that buck in OC (Oconee County) behind our house.  Only 56 acres but with so little hunting pressure around, bucks have a chance to actually grow to maturity.

Makes for a great before or after work sit when we can't get to the farm.


----------



## nix03

Good deer.


----------



## Todd E

Ahhhhh, Mr C.
Whole different genetic ball ground up there and hunter mentality.....not that I stress over it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> Boys - Brooks killed that buck in OC (Oconee County) behind our house.  Only 56 acres but with so little hunting pressure around, bucks have a chance to actually grow to maturity.
> 
> Makes for a great before or after work sit when we can't get to the farm.



Now you tell me, Brooks and Brandon have found the other OC to be very productive this year.  Once again, congrats on a good one.


----------



## Arrow3

Those Oconee bucks sure put on some weight. Mine this year was 192 and last year was 221lbs. 

Congratulations to Brooks!


----------



## Arrow3

@Buford_Dawg  I am no longer hunting near you in Sandy cross.  Lost that spot to family members yesterday  . Had to pull my stands out.


----------



## Triple C

Yep.  Threw you boys a curve ball on that one this morning when I didn't post county of kill. 

Lived in Oconee County from 1983 to 2005 before I moved for job reasons. Certainly glad to be back in South Oconee.  A whole lot changed from 2005 to 2021 when we finished our home.  A whole bunch of folks done moved in here!!!

South end of county where we now live is still similar to the old days (still rural), with the only difference it's pretty much all private land with very, very little hunting pressure.  Perfect recipe for 2 yr old bucks to live to 4 and older.

But...give me my little slice of heaven in good ol' Oglethorpe.  Oconee is now a lil' Gwinnett from Watkinsville n north.  Saving grace is Brooks n his family are 1 mile west of us.  Ashli n her family are one mile east.  Lotta grand kid time going on.


----------



## Todd E

When I headed out the other evening, I saw a beautiful yearling dark melanistic whitetail. First I've ever seen in wild. Zero white hair. So close, yet so far from a hunting spot of mine.


----------



## Big_Red

Sitting here in the city wishing I was in the OC woods. Weather is so nice. But I did get the garage painted and a few other honey do’s knocked out. ;-). I’ll be out opening weekend.


----------



## Steven037

Made it out but didn’t even make it to the woods. Just stayed at the house. We had about 20 people at the house and cooked 16 butts and 3 briskets to feed a large group in Athens for the game. Still relaxing to be out there. Just wish we could get some rain.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Made a quick trip down yesterday afternoon after playing golf in the morning with REVANS over at Highland Walk (Victoria Bryant State Park).  Took a truck load of hunting gear, clothes, some groceries, etc...  to camp.  Cleaned camp shed up, Zoro spiders had invaded this summer, but taken care of.  And made sure the ML and rifles were still sighted in from last year.  There were on target, only wasted one shell each in all 4 guns.  I guess I'm ready, be down Friday after work.  Hope to see some of you guys in OC this fall, as always stop by camp anytime you see my silver F150 sitting there.


----------



## revans4661

Buford_Dawg said:


> Made a quick trip down yesterday afternoon after playing golf in the morning with REVANS over at Highland Walk (Victoria Bryant State Park).  Took a truck load of hunting gear, clothes, some groceries, etc...  to camp.  Cleaned camp shed up, Zoro spiders had invaded this summer, but taken care of.  And made sure the ML and rifles were still sighted in from last year.  There were on target, only wasted one shell each in all 4 guns.  I guess I'm ready, be down Friday after work.  Hope to see some of you guys in OC this fall, as always stop by camp anytime you see my silver F150 sitting there.



I had a great time, but we will not speak of scores...


----------



## Arrow3

Are we gonna get together this fall??


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Are we gonna get together this fall??



I would like to meet and greet at some point Brandon...  Always good to meet fellow OC'ers.


----------



## Arrow3

10 more days left until they draw for the guided fishing trip I donated . Hopefully we have raised a bunch of money to buy toys for those children that wouldn't otherwise receive anything for Christmas. If any of yall still want to donate you can contact me or here are Tracie's contacts.


Payments options will be
Venmo @Tdawg1021 please don’t pay through goods and services
PayPal tracieb72@comcast.net please pay via friends and family
Cashapp $TracieB72


----------



## buckbull

For goodness' sake, someone please tell us it is raining in Oglethorpe County!!


----------



## Todd E

Steady very light rain where I am.


----------



## Hughy

Finally!!!


----------



## Big_Red

I suspect a light rain is upon OC, congrats to all that need it. I haven’t got seed in the ground yet ;-)

And yes, I’d love to meet some of the fine folks on the forum. My place is a bit too primitive to host, otherwise I would.


----------



## Todd E

It stopped around 7pm at our house. I headed out. Every dirt road and two path I went down had zero puddles in them. My truck grabbed zero specks of mud. About all it did was settle the dust.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> It stopped around 7pm at our house. I headed out. Every dirt road and two path I went down had zero puddles in them. My truck grabbed zero specks of mud. About all it did was settle the dust.


Tell me it ain't so!  Hope the front that is just now getting to OC drops some rain this morn.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> I would like to meet and greet at some point Brandon...  Always good to meet fellow OC'ers.


I'd be glad to host our fellow OC hunters.  @Buford_Dawg has a camp that looks more like a state park above Sandy Cross that's a fine gathering place.  Maybe we can find a time that would work for most.  Perhaps over the Thanksgiving holidays.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

We have had a lot of rain here in Buford early this AM, this last wave starting about 5AM till presently dumped some rain on us.  Shows about 8/10 inch in the last 2 hours.  Hopefully it moves east to OC and provided some much needed rain over there.


----------



## Duff

Looks like OC gettin some good rain now, according to radar


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> I'd be glad to host our fellow OC hunters.  @Buford_Dawg has a camp that looks more like a state park above Sandy Cross that's a fine gathering place.  Maybe we can find a time that would work for most.  Perhaps over the Thanksgiving holidays.


Those are 2 great options.  We can all chip in and bring a dish . 

Me and Hughy ate at the Mexican Restaurant in Lexington today. He suggested that as an option. They have a room to host us as well. Then we wouldn't have to cook anything and everyone would just be responsible for themselves.  I don't care either way.  I really enjoyed the last time we got together.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Those are 2 great options.  We can all chip in and bring a dish .
> 
> Me and Hughy ate at the Mexican Restaurant in Lexington today. He suggested that as an option. They have a room to host us as well. Then we wouldn't have to cook anything and everyone would just be responsible for themselves.  I don't care either way.  I really enjoyed the last time we got together.



Boys - If we can find a date that works for everyone, I serve up a decent pot of chili. Depending on everyone's schedule, we could shoot for the Friday after Thanksgiving when a lot of folks, including spouses/children might be in camp.  We could make it a mid-afternoon gig or dinner that evening.

Otherwise, we could look at December between Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## Arrow3

The Friday after Thanksgiving sounds good to me. So does chilli , especially after eating so much traditional Thanksgiving food. 

Had the privilege to take this 81 year old gentleman on a guided trip today. He lives in an assisted living facility and fishing has always been a passion of his. They have had several people take him out over the last few years but they said he's only been catching very small bream . I put him on 30+ fileting size crappie today and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## MYRX

I am game for an OC member get together too.  The Mexican Restaurant in Lexington  isn't a bad idea. I eat lunch there about every other week on Fridays.


----------



## Triple C

Boys…Spent all day yesterday n this morn setting stands n replacing a few old beaters.  Dry as a 3 yr old bone at our place.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Enjoyed a nice weekend in OC with ML in hand.  Saw deer 2 of the 3 sites, all slickheads. Had dinner last evening at the mexican place in Lexington, pretty good food.  Ran into CCC son, Brooks in there, socialized a while.  The Friday after thanksgiving works.  Brands BBQ also has some fine food as a get together option.  Be back down Friday after work to try again.  I imagine we will have a big crowd at camp this weekend, wifes and girlfriends usually join us for the opener.


----------



## MYRX

Being retired, I hunt Tuesday thru Fridays. This year I have seen multiple deer on every hunt. To be honest, I spent archery season trying to get a hog and I failed. Fixing to head out this morning with the ML. Probably take a doe this week if I see a good one with no yearling. So far, I have not been able to locate any 3.5 or 4.5 year old bucks which is unusual for our property. Maybe the rut brings them in, food plots are very dry. The rain last week didn't help much.


----------



## buckbull

Very good hunt for us on Saturday.  Our college boys took a couple does.  We saw deer on every hunt.  The limited oaks we have are producing.  But as mentioned above, we need some rain.


----------



## WeedyJ

Hello everyone! New guy here. Triple C suggested I come on board, and since he is so wise, I decided to hop on board. I purchased my first 125 acres on Duck Pond Road about 16 years ago, at the age of 48. Really had no idea what to do with the place, so just used the ATV to set some plots and hunt for 10 years. Finally decided it was time to fish or cut bait, so got my Level 1 QDMA stewardship and a skid steer. Well that opened the flood gates! Last year my neighbor sold me his 176 acres, adding to the diversity of what I had. 

With the addition of the extra land, 80 aces of which was pasture, I needed some guidance on how to move forward. While I understand early successional fields, hack-n-squirt, TSI, etc, I had no clue how to lay out my place in a way that made sense from a perspective of bedding areas, food, transitional areas, etc.

Last June I had Matt Dye with Land and Legacy give me a consult with a plan for moving ahead. I always felt I was stumbling a bit, but now have the rest of my habitat life laid out for me !

Looking forward to getting to know the group


----------



## Arrow3

Welcome!


----------



## georgia_home

welcome! hope you boys are banging em up! Viva!



WeedyJ said:


> Hello everyone! New guy here. Triple C suggested I come on board, and since he is so wise, I decided to hop on board. I purchased my first 125 acres on Duck Pond Road about 16 years ago, at the age of 48. Really had no idea what to do with the place, so just used the ATV to set some plots and hunt for 10 years. Finally decided it was time to fish or cut bait, so got my Level 1 QDMA stewardship and a skid steer. Well that opened the flood gates! Last year my neighbor sold me his 176 acres, adding to the diversity of what I had.
> 
> With the addition of the extra land, 80 aces of which was pasture, I needed some guidance on how to move forward. While I understand early successional fields, hack-n-squirt, TSI, etc, I had no clue how to lay out my place in a way that made sense from a perspective of bedding areas, food, transitional areas, etc.
> 
> Last June I had Matt Dye with Land and Legacy give me a consult with a plan for moving ahead. I always felt I was stumbling a bit, but now have the rest of my habitat life laid out for me !
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know the group


----------



## Triple C

WeedyJ said:


> Hello everyone! New guy here. Triple C suggested I come on board, and since he is so wise, I decided to hop on board. I purchased my first 125 acres on Duck Pond Road about 16 years ago, at the age of 48. Really had no idea what to do with the place, so just used the ATV to set some plots and hunt for 10 years. Finally decided it was time to fish or cut bait, so got my Level 1 QDMA stewardship and a skid steer. Well that opened the flood gates! Last year my neighbor sold me his 176 acres, adding to the diversity of what I had.
> 
> With the addition of the extra land, 80 aces of which was pasture, I needed some guidance on how to move forward. While I understand early successional fields, hack-n-squirt, TSI, etc, I had no clue how to lay out my place in a way that made sense from a perspective of bedding areas, food, transitional areas, etc.
> 
> Last June I had Matt Dye with Land and Legacy give me a consult with a plan for moving ahead. I always felt I was stumbling a bit, but now have the rest of my habitat life laid out for me !
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know the group


Welcome WeedyJ to one of the best threads in the campfire!  Glad you're part of the group.  Post away and keep us updated on what's going on in the neighborhood. Great bunch of guys on here.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome Weedy, your just in nick of time for gun season to kick off.  Keep us updated how things are going down your way.


----------



## Hughy

Welcome in!!  
Sounds like you have your property headed in the right direction. Look forward to following your success.


----------



## Todd E

Welcome, WJ. 

To all my OC buddies, I pray you have a safe and blessed deer season. May God reveal Himself to you through His great outdoors. 

I have not touched my Mathews for a deer hunt. I do not own a ML. I have zero racked bucks to spark any interest in hunting them. The club warriors and their rakkit have the deer so spooked. As soon as they roll into camp, which is right in the middle of the lease,  the deer go hide until they leave. Texas ruined me. GA deer hunting will never be the same. At this point, it may be mid November, if I even go then. I have my fun once the sun goes down.


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E …Pretty sure ain’t nobody has more fun in OC chasing nite critters than you brother!  

Somewhat of a challenge to hunt bucks that are out of diapers in OC. We somehow manage to get our share over the years but watch a lot disappear as the season progresses. 

Still…No place I’d rather be.


----------



## WeedyJ

Just got my email confirming I passed the 2 day Prescribed Burner Certification with Ga Forestry. Now I have to pretend I know what I'm doing when I strike a match!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Welcome WJ!
Good group of guys on this thread! Lots of knowledge. I don’t hunt OC as much as I use to but I still share with these guys. Good luck and keep us updated’


----------



## Triple C

WeedyJ said:


> Just got my email confirming I passed the 2 day Prescribed Burner Certification with Ga Forestry. Now I have to pretend I know what I'm doing when I strike a match!



Heck...I'm nervous when I have the GFC to come burn my pines.

I do look forward to getting my burn certification.  Rather than lighting the whole place up I want to burn in smaller blocks on a yearly rotation.


----------



## WeedyJ

Triple C said:


> Heck...I'm nervous when I have the GFC to come burn my pines.
> 
> I do look forward to getting my burn certification.  Rather than lighting the whole place up I want to burn in smaller blocks on a yearly rotation.



I've had GFC do a 125 acre burn 2 times. Actually the second time was the same guy but operating as an independent consultant. If he had any "plan" it was not apparent to me. It was basically secure the neighbor's property boundaries by staring the burn there, then just lighting the place up. He would ring a block with fire, which I don't like because it traps wildife. I actually like the mice and rabbits . 

Now he got the job done safely and completely, so no complaints, and may have him or GFC back when it's time to fire through a hardwood stand that probably has NEVER seen fire. That's gonna be the most tricky time to burn any stand, with all of that fuel, especially vertical fuel.

In the course, you will learn to develop your plan on no more than you can burn in one day. Cutting into burn blocks is absolutely what you have to do to be safe. Not to mention more effective. I want to have areas of diversity that are adjacent and  on different burn rotations of 2,3, or 4 years. Initially I am burning to setback and change some of the habitat, but eventually will be maintaining with fire. All of those objectives require different burn seasons and types of fire.


----------



## Triple C

Boys...3 days till boom boom time! Headed down tomorrow with an old warrior member on here @Al33.  Al is one of the dyed in the wool trad guys.  Kinda was my mentor when I switched to trad bow a few years back and always enjoy his company.

We'll be slinging arrows if anything catches our fancy and be listening for the boom booms in the area.  Hope to see some pics of fine bucks posted on over the weekend.

Best of luck!  Shoot straight and enjoy the Creator's creation!


----------



## Al33

SOOOO looking forward to returning to your piece of heaven on earth AC! Of course the wonderful fellowship too! Now hurry up and get here!! lol


----------



## WeedyJ

Stepson's wedding this weekend. Will be celebrating instead of hunting. Not even trying to sneak away . I've been to husband school. Twice! Have fun!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I’ll be working Saturday, may even go to the lake after work. But plan on hunting Sunday afternoon


----------



## MYRX

Well, I have been hunting hard the pass three weeks because we have a grandson due first week of November! Go figure! I always used to joke and say I was not coming to any weddings or baby births during the rut. lol

Good luck all fellow OC hunters. I have seen plenty of deer, but nothing mature enough for me. Hopefully that changes quickly now that I am finding scrapes.  We need rain really bad.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Good luck to all yall headed down in the AM.
Hope should be a good morning and hope to hear some shots! Especially down Duck Pond Road clubs! 
Goin down for my dad and bro's first hunt on the club im in.

Yall be safe!


----------



## Triple C

Well boys...Just dropped @Al33 off back at his home after 2.5 days of glorious weather, fellowship, food and hunting.

No critters on the ground.  Al says he's firing me as a guide but hiring me as a chef.  We ate good.  Real good!

Arrived Thursday bout 3:00 p.m.  In stand by 4:45 or so.  I had a single yearling come into the edge of plot I was overlooking.  Gave it a pass.  Al had a nanner nose under him bout same time.  Got half way drawn back on it and she bolted.  Happens to the trad bow bunch.  Made smash cheese burgers for dinner.  Glorious.  Ended the evening with a double shot of Maker's Mark bourbon paired with a Little Debbie's pecan pie.  Mercy!!!  Al turned me on to that combination.

Friday morn, I'm in a hardwood draw with huge water n red oaks.  Bout 8:15,  I glance over my right shoulder to see a trad bow killer 8 pt 12 yds behind me.  He caught my movement and just eased away.  No shot.  Al...said I put him in a gar hole stand with nothing.  Back to the cabin and served sausage gravy, home made biscuits paired with a runny fried egg on top.  Stuffed.

Friday afternoon, Al bumps 2 walking into 2stand.  See's none on stand.  I hunt a hidey-hole food plot tucked deep in the woods surrounded by mature oaks and beaver sloughs.  Had a spike walk in and feed on greens and acorns.  Gave a pass.  Bout 6:30...prime time...I hear something crossing a beaver slough.  Heart rate increases.  Pig.  Small boar.  Comes directly under stand.  I miss at 12 yds. Sheeez!

Chili for dinner.  Followed by Al's after dinner drink of choice - Crown Royal and you guessed it...Little Debbie pecan pie.  Wow!  I'm now hooked on em.

Saturday morn...We decided to go in for an after daylight sit.  Solunar table shows 10:30 to 1:15 major activity.  I head back into the bottoms and climb in a ladder at 8:45.  14 deer seen from stand.  Right on schedule for feeding times according to solunar table.  Had 2 doe groups with 9 deer all around me at 10:20ish.  Couldn't move a muscle.  No arrow loosed.

Poor Al saw no deer.  Blamed it on the guide.

Saturday afternoon...Brooks, other son Dustin and his family, and my wife come down to have dinner with us.  Al and Brooks hunt.  I have beef stew in the crock pot and pass on hunting.  Wife arounds around 5:00.  We enjoy a glorious sunset around the firepit.  Wife makes an apple cobbler.

Poor Al sees nothing from stand.  Blames it on guide again.

We enjoy a wonderful dinner of beef stew followed by apple cobbler and vanilla ice cream.  Family together.  Life is good.

This morn, coffee is ready at 5:00 AM.  Spent an hour or so just hanging out with boys, Al and me.  Boys left for stand.  Several buck watched.  No trigger pulled.  Al and I cleaned up and headed back about 9:30.

Al hunted with a 68" hickory long bow he made along with cedar arrow and stone points he knapped.   At 75, he's still living the dream.  Great guy.  Great time together.  Be back at it next weekend.  Good luck and shoot straight boys!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

That is a great weekend AC, sounds like yall had a blast.  We had 14 in camp this weekend, that is counting wives and kids and grandkids.  Nothing on the ground for us either, but lots of laughs, lots of lies, lots of good food, lots of good drink and some really big campfires.  We did hunt some and saw quite a few deer, does, yearlings and young bucks.  Saturday AM saw lots of movement with the Temps around 35, had them on their feet up until about 10ish.  Trailcams are showing deer getting frisky, following does some...  Some of the guys are staying all week, heck one is staying till Thanksgiving unless some emergency comes up.  I had to come home, work 3 days, then back down Wednesday evening after work.  I think that some of the wives have decided to come back down this coming weekend as well, they have as much fun as us boys do.  Oh, we did the Lexington Mexican place again Saturday evening, they found us a large table to accomodate all of use down in that lower room.  I must say, they have some tasty food and the adult drinks are'nt bad either.  I sure do love this time of year.  You boys stop by camp if you out our way....


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> That is a great weekend AC, sounds like yall had a blast.  We had 14 in camp this weekend, that is counting wives and kids and grandkids.  Nothing on the ground for us either, but lots of laughs, lots of lies, lots of good food, lots of good drink and some really big campfires.  We did hunt some and saw quite a few deer, does, yearlings and young bucks.  Saturday AM saw lots of movement with the Temps around 35, had them on their feet up until about 10ish.  Trailcams are showing deer getting frisky, following does some...  Some of the guys are staying all week, heck one is staying till Thanksgiving unless some emergency comes up.  I had to come home, work 3 days, then back down Wednesday evening after work.  I think that some of the wives have decided to come back down this coming weekend as well, they have as much fun as us boys do.  Oh, we did the Lexington Mexican place again Saturday evening, they found us a large table to accomodate all of use down in that lower room.  I must say, they have some tasty food and the adult drinks are'nt bad either.  I sure do love this time of year.  You boys stop by camp if you out our way....View attachment 1184829


Boys...worth the trip over to @Buford_Dawg's place just to see their camp.  State park quality!  Thx for sharing BD!  Will definitely drop in soon.


----------



## Todd E

I think y'all need to blame it all on the whiskey. 
? ?


----------



## buckbull

Good weekend for us.  One of our students took a doe Friday evening.  Then Saturday morning, my 79 year old father took a fine 8 point.


----------



## Triple C

buckbull said:


> Good weekend for us.  One of our students took a doe Friday evening.  Then Saturday morning, my 79 year father took a fine 8 point.View attachment 1184950


Doesn't get any better!  Great weekend and thx for sharing!


----------



## Triple C

Been mighty quiet up in here this week boys...


----------



## WeedyJ

My buddy saw a lot of does feeding on the edge of the woods one evening, but that's all. Neighbor got a nice 4-5 year old buck about 3 miles down from me. He leases another spot besides the one next to me. His young daughter got a nice little buck for her first deer. next to me.


----------



## Arrow3

I've been hunting my new Oglethorpe County club every day thus week. I've seen a good many deer but they have been all small bucks and does/fawns. I've seen some relaxed following but no chasing.


----------



## MYRX

Same here, yesterday I saw 8 deer. Around 8AM I had a 5 pointer and a 3 pointer trailing a doe.  No big bucks seen so far this year and I hunt four days a week. We need rain badly!  I hunt 800 acers with very few members.  What I have seen is too many hogs. Took one out on Tuesday.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Family hunted our club last weekend. 
We saw plenty of does and small bucks last weekend. 
Sunday morning the hogs decided to make an appearance, and my brother shot his first shoat.
I shot a pretty good size boar as well Sunday morning. 

On my cams, the bucks are mingling with the does at the feeders, seeming to be scent checking them early mornings. 
Buck movement in the evenings has been after dark.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

3 of us went yesterday morning in Oglethorpe. We all saw 4-5 a piece. I had a nice 3 yr old 9 point chase two does by me. Had him at 30 yards and elected to pass him. Didn’t go this morning and had the nice 8 chase a doe by my cell cam at first light. Plenty of scrapes and rubs. They are starting to get right fellas!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hunted Thursday thru this AM.  Strange 4 days.  Got skunked on 3 of the 7 hunts.  Saw 3 young bucks one morning cruising.  Let 2 100-110 inch bucks walk, sorta regretting one of them moving on as he might have been a little bigger.  Most in my camp had similar hunts, lots of sitting time not seeing anything.  We did have a hog killed, they have been few and far between this dry fall so far.  Head back down mid week thru the weekend.  
Good luck boys.  Maybe somebody bust a good one, rut getting closer.


----------



## Triple C

No deer down at the Triple C.  Plenty seen over the weekend.  Bout to get wide-open boys!


----------



## buckbull

Three of us were out for 3 hunts this weekend.  Our sightings were down from the previous weekends.  We will have some weekday hunts this week and next.


----------



## Arrow3

Been doing more working at the new lease then hunting. Hanging and building stands and planting some food plots. Wish we could have got this place back months ago but not gonna look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Triple C

Brandon - Congrats on the new lease!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon - Congrats on the new lease!!!


Thank you sir. I hope we get to keep it long term.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Rain chances increasing for the weekend… not what I wanted to see! I know it doesn’t matter when the rut it is on but I just don’t feel like I have ever seen many deer in the rain over the years.


----------



## Arrow3

This buck won't live long acting like this ... Everyone ain't as forgiving as I am .


----------



## Triple C

Dang Brandon!  For a second I thought he was about to bow up at you.  Imagine what that bad boy will look like in a year or two if he makes it thru.


----------



## Steven037

Caught one moving last night.  Never seen him before.


----------



## Triple C

Steven037 said:


> Caught one moving last night.  Never seen him before.


That’s a keeper!!!


----------



## Todd E

Truth


----------



## nix03

Steven037 said:


> Caught one moving last night.  Never seen him before.


And may never again.


----------



## Todd E

It's November with the day time temps in the mid to upper 70's. May as well feel like 85 to me. I've yet to go and hunt deer. I just can't seem to get interested and I know why. So, I'm just not going to waste my time. 

On the other hand, it's like that line in a country song............

When the sun goes down
On my side of town


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E - Love it!


----------



## Triple C

Brooks put the smack down on this one last week.


----------



## WeedyJ

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Rain chances increasing for the weekend… not what I wanted to see! I know it doesn’t matter when the rut it is on but I just don’t feel like I have ever seen many deer in the rain over the years.


I understand, however, after the last rain, my plantings from a month ago are starting to emerge. Therefore, I would like at least one or 2 more rains properly spaced to get some vegetation! I got to hunt for the first time yesterday, and my buddy was zeroing in on a nice buck that was eating what little growth there is in the plot. But then, I drove up in the truck and busted it. My bad.


----------



## WeedyJ

Finally got to hunt for the first time yesterday. Had what looked like a nice buck briefly go past me, but may have alerted to me. He was in a hurry. Several does and fawns frolicking in a field that I burned in August. Tons of blackberry that was top killed by the burn but now have healthy bushy resprouts. Mowed the standing dead briar stems and that's my best "food plot" I got right now.


----------



## revans4661

Todd E said:


> TruthView attachment 1187147


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Triple C

Brooks was set up behind the house here in Oconee Co this morning and had bucks cruising thru. Check out this buck with an arrow sticking out both sides that didn't seem to have a care in the world.  Munching on acorns with no apparent discomfort.  Guess there is an area on the deer's anatomy called no-man's land. Be interesting to see how this buck fare's the rest of the season.  You can see the lime green fletching sod the arrow


----------



## MYRX

The buck with the arrow most likely will die a slow death, should have been put out of its suffering IMHO.  Happened on my club three years ago.

I hunted Tuesday - Friday. Very slow in the woods, saw very few deer. Warm weather may have them walking after the sun goes down. On Friday, I discovered new scrapes, one damp with urine, so that's encouraging.  I have yet to see any chasing. It is the time of year it's happening. Just need to be in the right location.   A nice eight pointer was taken on our club Wed evening, he was eating acorns, not chasing.

I am hunting on the border of the Broad River, still plenty of hogs. Seven have gone to hog heaven so far this season. About 30 more need the same fate.

Home this morning, first grandson is on the way! Hopefully the Dawgs win too.

Next week I plan to hunt 24/7. My goal this year is a 4.5 or older buck. Already have enough trophies on the wall.


----------



## nix03

Triple C said:


> Brooks was set up behind the house here in Oconee Co this morning and had bucks cruising thru. Check out this buck with an arrow sticking out both sides that didn't seem to have a care in the world.  Munching on acorns with no apparent discomfort.  Guess there is an area on the deer's anatomy called no-man's land. Be interesting to see how this buck fare's the rest of the season.  You can see the lime green fletching sod the arrow  View attachment 1187493


That’s crazy but a deers will
To live is insane.


----------



## Arrow3

No shots to speak of around us. I've heard less then 10 all year. Heard 2 off in the distance this morning.


----------



## Triple C

Very quiet here today.


----------



## Al33

Triple C said:


> Well boys...Just dropped @Al33 off back at his home after 2.5 days of glorious weather, fellowship, food and hunting.
> 
> No critters on the ground.  Al says he's firing me as a guide but hiring me as a chef.  We ate good.  Real good!
> 
> Arrived Thursday bout 3:00 p.m.  In stand by 4:45 or so.  I had a single yearling come into the edge of plot I was overlooking.  Gave it a pass.  Al had a nanner nose under him bout same time.  Got half way drawn back on it and she bolted.  Happens to the trad bow bunch.  Made smash cheese burgers for dinner.  Glorious.  Ended the evening with a double shot of Maker's Mark bourbon paired with a Little Debbie's pecan pie.  Mercy!!!  Al turned me on to that combination.
> 
> Friday morn, I'm in a hardwood draw with huge water n red oaks.  Bout 8:15,  I glance over my right shoulder to see a trad bow killer 8 pt 12 yds behind me.  He caught my movement and just eased away.  No shot.  Al...said I put him in a gar hole stand with nothing.  Back to the cabin and served sausage gravy, home made biscuits paired with a runny fried egg on top.  Stuffed.
> 
> Friday afternoon, Al bumps 2 walking into 2stand.  See's none on stand.  I hunt a hidey-hole food plot tucked deep in the woods surrounded by mature oaks and beaver sloughs.  Had a spike walk in and feed on greens and acorns.  Gave a pass.  Bout 6:30...prime time...I hear something crossing a beaver slough.  Heart rate increases.  Pig.  Small boar.  Comes directly under stand.  I miss at 12 yds. Sheeez!
> 
> Chili for dinner.  Followed by Al's after dinner drink of choice - Crown Royal and you guessed it...Little Debbie pecan pie.  Wow!  I'm now hooked on em.
> 
> Saturday morn...We decided to go in for an after daylight sit.  Solunar table shows 10:30 to 1:15 major activity.  I head back into the bottoms and climb in a ladder at 8:45.  14 deer seen from stand.  Right on schedule for feeding times according to solunar table.  Had 2 doe groups with 9 deer all around me at 10:20ish.  Couldn't move a muscle.  No arrow loosed.
> 
> Poor Al saw no deer.  Blamed it on the guide.
> 
> Saturday afternoon...Brooks, other son Dustin and his family, and my wife come down to have dinner with us.  Al and Brooks hunt.  I have beef stew in the crock pot and pass on hunting.  Wife arounds around 5:00.  We enjoy a glorious sunset around the firepit.  Wife makes an apple cobbler.
> 
> Poor Al sees nothing from stand.  Blames it on guide again.
> 
> We enjoy a wonderful dinner of beef stew followed by apple cobbler and vanilla ice cream.  Family together.  Life is good.
> 
> This morn, coffee is ready at 5:00 AM.  Spent an hour or so just hanging out with boys, Al and me.  Boys left for stand.  Several buck watched.  No trigger pulled.  Al and I cleaned up and headed back about 9:30.
> 
> Al hunted with a 68" hickory long bow he made along with cedar arrow and stone points he knapped.   At 75, he's still living the dream.  Great guy.  Great time together.  Be back at it next weekend.  Good luck and shoot straight boys!


Just now seeing this, so sorry for the late reply!! TC, you covered it all with not an ounce of exaggeration.  Like I said before we left, "If I I knew ahead of time that I wouldn't even see a deer or pig I would do it all again in a heartbeat."  I always enjoy my visits and am thankful for them. God bless you my friend!!


----------



## Todd E

I actually went and sat in a deer stand for three hours Saturday morning. Sadly, a very boring three hours of my time. You couldn't even tell that it was doe day, if it was. I haven't even looked at regs.   

I'm bout ready to just go this route.


----------



## WeedyJ

Todd E said:


> I actually went and sat in a deer stand for three hours Saturday morning. Sadly, a very boring three hours of my time. You couldn't even tell that it was doe day, if it was. I haven't even looked at regs.
> 
> I'm bout ready to just go this route. View attachment 1188077


Hey, that makes a nice trailer stand if you mount a ground blind on the platform! Fish in the morning, then trailer to an afternoon food plot!


----------



## Arrow3

Todd. That's a sweet rig. Are you looking to bowfish?


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Dad and I sat Fri. morning and both saw 7 each. Mostly does, yearlings, and young bucks. Hunted in Oconee Co Fri. afternoon saw no deer along with 2 others seeing nothing. Hunted Sat. morning back in Oglethorpe and saw a spike and that was it. Seemingly very little daylight movement with the hot weather and the moon. The fella that hunts the bordering property to mine shot a nice 10 chasing a doe though. I didn’t have him on camera and was happy he was able to shoot a good one. Maybe this next weekend I will have the same luck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent another 4 solid days of chasing OC bucks.  Nothing to show for it other than about a bad a backache as I have ever had.  Even the fat boy cushion didnt stop it from coming on this weekend.  Deer sightings were OK, way down from prior weekend hunts with the hot weather.  I did see a small buck chasing a doe last evening and my son had 2 bucks chasing and grunting at a doe on Friday AM, so small bucks are running does right now at our place.  I heard maybe 7 or 8 guns fire the whole time I was down and only 2 shots yesterday AM/PM and it was doe day, wow what a change.  One shot this AM is all I heard.  Our water pump quit on us so got some camp repair in order, hopefully the 2 retirees camping down this week will get it repaired before the crew all heads back on Friday.  Looks like cooler weather this coming weekend, maybe the deer will move better.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Spent another 4 solid days of chasing OC bucks.  Nothing to show for it other than about a bad a backache as I have ever had.  Even the fat boy cushion didnt stop it from coming on this weekend.  Deer sightings were OK, way down from prior weekend hunts with the hot weather.  I did see a small buck chasing a doe last evening and my son had 2 bucks chasing and grunting at a doe on Friday AM, so small bucks are running does right now at our place.  I heard maybe 7 or 8 guns fire the whole time I was down and only 2 shots yesterday AM/PM and it was doe day, wow what a change.  One shot this AM is all I heard.  Our water pump quit on us so got some camp repair in order, hopefully the 2 retirees camping down this week will get it repaired before the crew all heads back on Friday.  Looks like cooler weather this coming weekend, maybe the deer will move better.


Quietest weekend of either sex hunting I've heard in a decade.  Very, very few shots fired around us.  No shots or arrows loosed on our place. 

On another note, finally got a couple new cell cams out yesterday. First cameras we've run since 2020.  Plots are in great shape.


----------



## buckbull

A couple of us hunted several days last week and Saturday morning.  We saw decent movement with some bucks cruising and a couple of small bucks chasing.  Friday afternoon the boys joined us, and the oldest son took a real nice Oglethorpe County buck.

On another note, Mr. Triple C, our plots are still struggling.


----------



## Triple C

WOW @buckbull!!!  That is what we striving for right there!  Congrats to your son. Doesn’t get any better than that!  Thx for sharing. 

As for the plots, I honestly thought some of the upper plots with lots of sun n lack of moisture were a lost cause. But after some decent moisture they are all starting to green up nicely. Should be really good late in season.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I actually went and sat in a deer stand for three hours Saturday morning. Sadly, a very boring three hours of my time. You couldn't even tell that it was doe day, if it was. I haven't even looked at regs.
> 
> I'm bout ready to just go this route. View attachment 1188077


@Todd E - You get that and between chasing pokers n bowfishing you may never deer hunt again.


----------



## Todd E

Way it's looking Mr C., I may never deer hunt again unless it's in TX. I tried again this eve since the wife wanted to go. Whole afternoon just seemed like one big hassle. LoL.

I'm fixing to head out, 830pm. For the fun stuff.

In shorts and snake boots.


----------



## Duff

Shot on our club across the creek in Rayle. Not by me, another member. Saturday morning


----------



## Arrow3

I went and put some corn out to draw some does in just before dark today.  

My problem currently is I have too many places I need to be . I've got this new club in Oglethorpe,  My Taliaferro club , and a bow spot in bogart that's ate up with deer. It's a good problem to have I know and we all know it can change with phone call. On a side note, my Oconee land where I kill my bow bucks is void of deer . That place is money in early bowseason and they leave for the most part every season. 

I haven't got a deer on camera on any of my spots that I would shoot currently but we all know that can change fast this time of year.


----------



## Triple C

@Duff - Congrats to your club member on another fine OC buck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice bucks guys, I imagine a few more will fall the new couple weeks.  I saw a picture of a buck killed in the Hwy22 area from ML weekend that is likely the largest OC buck I have seen in many, many years.  Lady hunter was the lucky person.  Monster is all I could say.


----------



## nix03

Todd E said:


> Way it's looking Mr C., I may never deer hunt again unless it's in TX. I tried again this eve since the wife wanted to go. Whole afternoon just seemed like one big hassle. LoL.
> 
> I'm fixing to head out, 830pm. For the fun stuff.
> 
> In shorts and snake boots.


Todd, where do you go in Texas? Is it private land, if not would you share the name?


----------



## MYRX

Sat this weekend out, first grandson was born right after GA stepped on TN again with that famous boot.

Hunted this morning, nothing happening in my neck of the woods, (Millstone Chruch Road). Saw a doe with two yearlings and found a few more scrapes walking out.  A little too warn for me to hunt this evening, but I plan to be on stand every morning till this coming Sunday.  FYI, our food plots are trying to recover, but they took a serious beating in October.

Good to see pictures of some decent bucks taken.


----------



## Todd E

nix03 said:


> Todd, where do you go in Texas? Is it private land, if not would you share the name?





Pm sent


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Hunted our lease this past weekend Saturday morning. Monday morning, Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning. 
I assume with the heat and the full moon, the deer were on vacation somewhere else. Hardly saw any movement at all.

Although my 80 year old dad, was able to take a healthy corn fed big ol nanny Monday afternoon. Pretty cool to see your dad on a trail cam, dragging out a big doe. 
By the time i got to him 20 minutes later, he had her field dressed and ready to load on the 4 wheeler. 
Just hope when i am 80 years old my motor still runs like his does.


----------



## Todd E

That's terrific. -----^


----------



## Todd E

OC bucks are with does. The left out lil guys are acting stupid. Lots of fawns by themselves. I had a spike come 100 yards across a field last night; stiff legged, blowed up, sideways, ears laid back, head down, licking his lips and trying to pick a fit with me in the dark. Hilarious but true. I recorded him in scope.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Todd E said:


> That's terrific. -----^


Thank you bro, ol pops goes harder than i ever will. 
Just got to get him his first hog.


----------



## MYRX

FYI, OC report, I hunted every morning Monday thru Thursday this week. I saw deer including bucks every day. I saw bucks chasing does on Monday and Thursday. The winds made it tough Wed and Thursday but deer were moving.

Thursday morning around 10AM I passed up a good, tall 8 pointer. Thought twice about that decision.  As we all say "if he makes it, he will be better next year". I am still finding fresh scrapes on our property.  

We are doing our part to rid wild hogs with 8 being taken, but I am afraid the Broad River area is a magnet drawing hogs.

Plan to be back in the woods Saturday thru Monday. Still looking for a 130 class buck.


----------



## NMH5050

MYRX said:


> FYI, OC report, I hunted every morning Monday thru Thursday this week. I saw deer including bucks every day. I saw bucks chasing does on Monday and Thursday. The winds made it tough Wed and Thursday but deer were moving.
> 
> Thursday morning around 10AM I passed up a good, tall 8 pointer. Thought twice about that decision.  As we all say "if he makes it, he will be better next year". I am still finding fresh scrapes on our property.
> 
> We are doing our part to rid wild hogs with 8 being taken, but I am afraid the Broad River area is a magnet drawing hogs.
> 
> Plan to be back in the woods Saturday thru Monday. Still looking for a 130 class buck.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Heading out in the morning. Got a couple good bucks that are throwing caution to the wind, harassing a couple does near our feeders. 
Looks like its about to bust loose. 
Plus the hogs have made it back to help the deer consume them golden acorns. 

Wish i had more vacation days.


----------



## Todd E

Today started my two weeks of vacay. Varmints be ware.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Todd E said:


> Today started my two weeks of vacay. Varmints be ware.


Gonna be some swine meet their demise the next couple weeks!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Get in the woods guys, had to run home to take care of personal stuff, but yesterday was unreal.  Had 4 bucks chasing does all around, several other guys in camp saw the same and we had one of our few target bucks shot but it appears not found, urgh......  Hope to get things cleared up here and go back down tonight for the 2 mornings.


----------



## Arrow3

5 of us hunting this morning.  31 deer , 8 turkeys , and 1 hog seen . 

I watched a dink 2 1/2 year old 7 point breed a doe. 

I think all of us saw rutting action.


----------



## Steven037

Finally got to hunt. One deer seen in the bottom this morning between the two of us. 23 seen this afternoon in food plots this afternoon.  One doe taken. Food plots are looking good with the recent rains as well. I think tomorrow will the morning will be good and cold finally.


----------



## Triple C

Boys, great, great time to be in the OC woods!  Went down Wednesday and came back home yesterday at noon.  Boys still down chasing them this morn.

Lots of deer and lots of bucks chasing does.  Plots are looking great.  Took this pano pic yesterday morn from the stand.  Interior woodland plot.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Back home again, hate to leave OC when it is like it is now.  Watched a chase this AM, didnt get a good look at the buck, but it appeared to not be what we after.  Not gonna get back till next Sunday at earliest, so I gonna miss some good time.  Oh well, that how it works sometimes.  Good luck to all you OCer's getting in the woods next 7-10 days.  Now is the time to be there.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Went this weekend sat morn through sunday morning. Had a buddy come along saturday and sunday morning who we were seeking to get his first deer. Saw several smaller bucks cruising and a few chasing does. I told my buddy he could shoot anything he pleased other than a yearling (a grown mans first deer shouldn’t be a yearling- lol). Saturday morning he let a 7 point slip by him at 50 yards without a shot. He was upset about it and I encouraged him not to worry that it won’t be the last time that happens! Sunday morning came and he finally got it done about 6:45 AM on a funky racked buck, he was pumped up and so was I! He’s hooked now, and was happy to have some fresh meat for the freezer. If you have friends or family that have talked about or showed interest in hunting but have no experience take the time to teach them and take them it truly is very rewarding! The smile says it all!


----------



## Triple C

@southernhunter17…Congrats on getting a new hunter in the game!  Love it!


----------



## Arrow3

The first buck off of the new lease fell this morning.  We have let buck after buck walk so far. As a matter of fact there hasn't been a deer taken until this morning when my friend Nick killed this freak. We hadn't seen anything out of him until last night.  He crossed a food plot about 11:30 pm and chased a doe by nick at 7am this morning.  The mass was unreal. Just goes to show you that you never know what's gonna show up.

Check out the mess where his hand is..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice!  Love those unique racks...


----------



## Triple C

@Arrow3...Congrats to Nick on a sho-nuff Oglethorpe County warrior!!!  What a way to break in a new lease.  Doesn't get any better than that brother!

Hope you get that one aged, and if you do, please share.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Stud there Brandon, tell Nick congrats...  You just never know this time of year what will show up, bucks walking miles presently searching for hot doe.  Wish I was down there but things at home taking up my vacation time unfortunately.


----------



## Todd E

It is quite possible that this is the buck he shot. I trapped it on April Fools Day in my hog trap. I went to him pretty quick for release. He had two inch large bulbs. With all the thrashing, he shredded the velvet off the top one inch of his right bulb. I figured it would fall off. It could be that it caused the funky growth and your buddy got him.


----------



## Todd E

My observations from the woods and fields......

Cold weather was a week too late. 
Main event is over. 
There's always a possibility. 
32° feels terrific.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, agree with Todd, main event is done.  My cameras have come to a screeching halt over last 36 hours.  Still some bucks on a mission, but not like it was this time last week.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> My observations from the woods and fields......
> 
> Cold weather was a week too late.
> Main event is over.
> There's always a possibility.
> 32° feels terrific.


Most epic stand sits ever for the few times I was able to be in a stand last week.  5 bucks on one doe and it all took place within 20 yds of my stand in the middle of a beaver slough.  I just stood and watched all the commotion take place with the dominant buck pushing the other bucks around and the doe trying to dodge em all.

Love OC this time of year!


----------



## MYRX

Well, I politely disagree.  I hunted Monday and watched bucks chasing, (none were big). Stayed home Tuesday because of the rain. Hunted Wednesday, saw 12 deer before noon watched a 2.5 year eight pointer freshen a scrap and then watched him check out three does. Later in the morning another buck was chasing does.  Thursday, around 8AM I took an 8 pointer with a 19" spread that was checking out a doe on one of our food plots. Nice 175 - 200 yard shot with my new to me Browing 1885.  On the way to the processor, Natures Harvest, I had to slam on the brakes because a young eight pointer was chasing a doe across the road. 

Well its 29 degrees on a Friday morning and I am closing this and heading out to hunt next to the Broad River. We still have two really nice target bucks. So, I plan on hunting hard thru Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Congrats on a good one Myrx, post a picture when you get a moment, love to see them OC bucks.  3 guys in my camp this AM are texting me that they are seeing lots of movement with several small bucks chasing does, and I am home tending to work and personal matters.  Hope to get back down Sunday and hunt for several days before Turkey day.  Good luck this weekend guys.


----------



## Arrow3

I'm starting to get bored with deer so I went to sew if any ducks were using our beaver pond... Very few ducks but it appears turkeys like it... 

Gobble around the 1:40 ish mark.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I'm starting to get bored with deer so I went to sew if any ducks were using our beaver pond... Very few ducks but it appears turkeys like it...
> 
> Gobble around the 1:40 ish mark.


Brandon - We covered up in woodies.  More than we've had in years.  You should be hearing n seeing em.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon - We covered up in woodies.  More than we've had in years.  You should be hearing n seeing em.


We had them a week or so ago. Not much today.


----------



## Arrow3

It's tough seeing how old he's gotten but he still wants to go so by gosh I'm taking him .


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> It's tough seeing how old he's gotten but he still wants to go so by gosh I'm taking him .


Hope you have a good up-n-comer when that old warrior sees his last days.  Pretty special right there.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Hope you have a good up-n-comer when that old warrior sees his last days.  Pretty special right there.


At this time I'm not planning on getting another. Hardly any ducks these days and I only dove hunt a few times a year. There is a lot of training to get one ready to hunt and I just don't have the time right now.


----------



## nix03

Arrow3 said:


> It's tough seeing how old he's gotten but he still wants to go so by gosh I'm taking him .


Nothing like having a good dog.


----------



## Arrow3

Put 47 in the livewell today... Spotted Bass, Yellow Perch, White Perch, and Channel cats


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Was a good couple days in the OC woods and camp Sunday thru Tuesday with my son and his girlfriend.  They UGA students so they visit me frequently as it only 30 minutes away and get a sit in when studying and work allows it.  They got to see some good buck/doe chasing Monday AM and was able to close the deal on a nice 8 point.  Proud of them for dealing with 27 degree weather, they were seeing deer from daylight until about 9am when this guy chased a doe thru.  I saw deer every sit and saw multiple bucks as well, but the bucks I am seeing this season are not what I'm looking for.  And the coolers are all full, so be prepared to do your own processing if you have some luck.  Happy turkey week to all you OC'ers, hope you enjoy a nice Turkey day and if you like me, hopefully head back to OC for the weekend.


----------



## Triple C

Pretty dang cool right there BD!  Oldest son and his crew have been down at the farm all week.  He killed a 3 yr old 8 yesterday. Decided to break out the .308 lever gun I gave him years ago.  Mostly a bow hunter so he's never killed a deer with the .308.  His first with it.

Thankfully, fewer pigs than we've ever had.  Put a hurtin' on em last summer.  One small sounder showed up in the past week.  3 of em killed yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Triple C

Pretty dang cool right there BD!  Oldest son and his crew have been down at the farm all week.  He killed a 3 yr old 8 yesterday. Decided to break out the .308 lever gun I gave him years ago.  Mostly a bow hunter so he's never killed a deer with the .308.  His first with it.


Thankfully, fewer pigs than we've ever had.  Put a hurtin' on em last summer.  One small sounder showed up in the past week.  3 of em killed yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Tell them all congrats AC, sounds like a great week so far.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Tell them all congrats AC, sounds like a great week so far.


Just saw that I forgot to post pics.  Just added em above.


----------



## Triple C

May have to start an Oconee County thread but prefer posting em in here. Brooks n I hunted behind the house this afternoon. His 2nd buck from behind house this year. 

Guess he will be guiding, cooking n cleaning at camp for rest of season until we start taking does in Dec.


----------



## Hughy

@Triple C y’all are on a roll!!
It’s your turn now.


----------



## Triple C

Hughy said:


> @Triple C y’all are on a roll!!
> It’s your turn now.


Amen brother!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you! Hope each of you have a wonderful day with family


----------



## WeedyJ

Yes. Happy Thanks giving. I need some of you guys to talk to some of my neighbors about letting young bucks walk. Saw a "nice" 2.5 year old shot that would have been a GREAT 4-5 year old. Thinking about inviting those around me to an informal cookout meeting with the warden and a wildlife biologist


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Happy thanksgiving fellas! Well its been a great past 2 weeks for me. We went to annual deer camp out in Arkansas and I was able to kill a nice 8 on public land. This is the third year I have been able to shoot one on that quota permit hunt. The local guys at camp say im the luckiest joker they know. With the pressure during that hunt it can be tough to kill a good buck. I really do enjoy hunting out there though, its very peaceful. No dogs, cars, leaf blowers heard! My son made his first trip out which made it extra special. Rounded it off with opening weekend of duck season and had some great hunts as well!



Fast forward to yesterday and hunted OC morning and afternoon. Dad joined me for the afternoon hunt. Was able to shoot a doe and then a good buck right before dark. Dad was also able to connect on a doe. Made for a long night of cleaning, but I am thankful for the memories we make together! Happy hunting for the rest of the way fellas!


----------



## Triple C

@Souhternhunter17 - Pretty special week right there brother!

So far, been a great fall in OC.  More bucks that we've ever seen.  Only one on the ground but sure is fun watching those critters.

Feel like ol' Pops knocked it out of the park at the Triple C Cafe here on Flat Rock Rd in Watkinsville.  Coated this beauty in a compound butter concoction with maple syrup, minced garlic, rosemary, smoked paprika, kosher salt n black pepper.


Wife and I nibbled on it when I sliced it and wanted to smack each other it was so good.  Crew coming over bout 5:00 for a feast.  I'll try n remember to take a pic of my plate before I eat.

Blessings to all you folks and your families.  Thank the Good Lord for his goodness, kindness, mercy and his grace!


----------



## Arrow3

The hunting continues to be good for me in OC.... Yesterday morning I saw 4 bucks and 10-12 does . One of the bucks was  the biggest buck I've ever let walk. My interest now is killing pope and youngs and big mature bucks . I understand there will be years I won't kill a buck but I've got a house full of mounts and I want to goto the next level.  I may be only letting the next guy kill him but if I kill him he doesn't have a chance. 

A buddy of mine hunted the same stand this morning and he came out on him too  and he didn't handle it as good as I did .  He was texting me saying it was torture letting him walk and that was the biggest deer he'd ever seen in Ga .

This is one of the deer we hope makes it through.  I have not personally seen this deer but 3 of my friends have let him walk. The deer I let walk is bigger.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I was able to hunt this AM before I needed to get back home.  Saw 4 bucks and 5 does, the bucks were all looking, pretty much just walking thru the woods, not stopping.  One was a real nice 3.5 year old that had broken off his right side about 2 inches above the tips of his ear.  He better be glade it was broken, otherwise he was gonna get some lead.  Hopefully he makes it till next year, will be real solid if he does.  This year has been the slowest year for our camp that I can remember, only 4 bucks taken to date, we have seen tons of deer, just not many good bucks and very few on cameras.  The population seems to be in real good shape, at least around us.


----------



## MYRX

I had the whole 800 acers to myself Thanksgiving week. I hunted mornings Monday - Wednesday, seeing bucks everyday but Monday. Most were young and just as Buford Dawg said walking thru the woods.

Friday morning, I had an opportunity to take a very tall 8 pointer. I thought he was probably 3.5 and he was one of the bucks on camera that we had agreed to pass this year. Still, it was wonderful seeing him. I hunted only 2.5 hours Saturday AM and watched 2 different young bucks, (spike and basket eight) then saw two does.  This has been a different year for me, although retired I have only hunted two evenings this year since the season began.  

I agree with most, we seem to have a very good deer population in OC. Our club has been very selective this season taking 1x 9 pointer, 2 x 8 pointers, and only one doe.  We did take out 8 hogs!


----------



## Triple C

*A Trip Back thru Time...*
Boys - I woke up for no reason bout 3:30 this morn.  Course I went to bed at 8:00 last nite so almost 8 hrs sleep.

Not sure why but I decided to go back to the beginning of my participation in this thread in 2013 and follow the OC thread from that point to present.

Made for a nice walk down memory lane.  Noticed a number of guys we don't hear from any more.  Thankful to the faithful's that continue to contribute to this thread!


----------



## MYRX

Just curious, what ever happened to idea of us OC hunters getting together for a lunch meet and greet, or did I miss out?


----------



## Triple C

MYRX said:


> Just curious, what ever happened to idea of us OC hunters getting together for a lunch meet and greet, or did I miss out?


You didn't miss it.  Just never happened.  Always easier said than done.  Not promising anything but as it stands now, I plan to be down at the farm for the week between Christmas & New Year's. Depending on what folks have going on, perhaps a couple of smoked butts for bbq sammiches early afternoon on one of the days if enough want to drop by.


----------



## WeedyJ

Life's been getting in the way of hunting for me. I've gone down to do some machine maintenance because I can't enjoy hunting knowing I have equipment with leaky fittings or mud packed tracks sitting in the barn. My buddy has been hunting almost constantly out of 1 or 2 stands. Seeing plenty of does, occasional hog and bobcat. Couple of younger bucks. I tend to prefer hunting after the rut when a lot of people back off.                                                                                                                                                       Making plans of how to attack the property next year. Gonna be a big overhaul. Also got my Private Applicator's license recently. Hopefully I'll be safer when it comes time to spray!


----------



## MYRX

Regarding the get together, week between Christmas thru New Years might work for me. Wifes family are coming over from Sweden on Dec 12th. I am not sure of the plans. But I might be looking to escape a day LOL.


----------



## Arrow3

Another nice one I let go this week. I'm looking real forward to next season . 

I'm picking the bow back up for the majority of the rest of the season. I want to put a couple of does in the freezer and I may possibly know of a mature buck or two on some bow only spots I have.  I get lazy this time of year and hardly get up for morning hunts.


----------



## revans4661

Wow, can't believe I haven't checked in for a while. Looks like some nice deer have been taken , and a good time has been had by many. I have had as much fun in the woods this year than I can remember,  and I haven't pulled the trigger. I've seen more deer from the stand than ever at this property. got my first cell cam. It's been fun to see what's out there in real time, except for around the 2nd quarter of the UGA/GA Tech game when a beautiful 10 smiled for the camera.. loved seeing BD's son take a nice buck with the girlfriend in tow. Memories of a lifetime for them. We still have a couple shooters in the area, so I'll be at it again in the morning 
I love this time of year.


----------



## Arrow3

Hung a ladder and brushed up my climber with some blind material.  Ain't much cover for a big man as myself this time of year. Afternoon bow hunts are coming for slick heads .


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 gotta stay out of Billy Meadow's and Striplings. .


----------



## Todd E

What a boring deer season for me. Nothing. 
Son called wanting to go. Sure. We hit woods Saturday Eve. 

I immediately had a fawn show up and just stand around. 30 mins later I see a doe coming. Fawn sees it and runs to it. Started nursing and mom let it. WTHeck. Well, that eliminated those two candidates. I'm getting soft in my older years on moms with fawns. They milled around. A cow horn spike showed up harassing them. He got put on the truck bed. 

Son had two fawns show up and then mom. All while a member was in camp making rakkit after cutting his hunt short. Son was able to take the big doe. God blessed us with a great evening in the woods and we both got one for the freezer. Finally. 

On a side note...... 
Reckon what somebody is trying to insinuate by leaving two empty shell casings on the ground at gate post?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I've been absent for 3 or so weeks, sometimes life throws you a bad deal and you got to work thru it.  My 82 year old father and forever hunting buddy passed away suddenly several weeks back. Has been a shock.  Finally convinced myself I needed some quiet woods time, so drove down to OC camp friday evening and did 3 sits.  Was nice to get in the woods and regroup.  Saw 20 deer in 3 sits, 5 different bucks, one almost pulled trigger on, just about 10 inches short from what I care to shoot these days, but real close. Was nice to get in the woods, hope to make another trip back after Xmas if situation allows it.  If so, I am up to meeting for a OC get together if one is held. On a side note, as I was out and about Saturday evening going to pick up dinner, I saw what was likely the biggest buck I have ever seen in GA, easily 150-160 inch deer and I had a great look at it as it actually stopped on the double yellow lines in center of road for about 15 seconds while myself and the driver of oncoming traffic got to watch it slowly cross the road and then stand on side of road for another view. Just a tremendous OC buck is all I can say.  Some of you locals may know of such deer.


----------



## Todd E

My condolences to you and your family @Buford_Dawg That is tough. So sorry.


----------



## transfixer

Condolences as well BD ,  I know how that feels ,  lost my Dad  back in 04 and I kinda lost interest in hunting for a while also,  as we had hunted together since I was a teenager .

 Glad you got back out there though !


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Sorry to hear BD. Many of you have seen and followed my posts since my hunting partner/dad passed in 16. It gets easier with time and I bet he will put you on your biggest buck like my ol man did me! MERRY CHRISTMAS, OC brothers


----------



## dawg

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Triple C

Sorry for your loss BD.  Makes one feel a bit more mortal after the loss of one or both parents.  We next so to speak...

Glad to hear you're back in the woods. Something healing about being alone with one's thoughts amongst nature.


----------



## MYRX

I am sorry for your loss and agree, time alone in the woods to reflect is needed. I can relate, lost my dad this summer also.


----------



## nix03

Sorry for the loss BD, the woods can help heal all kinds of things.


----------



## Arrow3

My condolences as well BD ....


----------



## fredw

BD, my condolences also.


----------



## Hughy

Sorry for your loss BD. I pray God gives you and your family the peace only He can offer during this time.


----------



## buckbull

Sorry for your loss Buford Dawg.  As stated above, I pray God surrounds you and your family.


----------



## Big_Red

Shout out to G Grand Barbecue in Crawford.  We had a small family gathering/birthday Friday evening and the food was excellent. Pretty cool place with an automotive history.

My cousin had rolled in from hours away with his travel trailer and we noticed an absolutely shredded tire. Per our luck, we had odd sized lug wrenches and were unable to change the tire. Turns out the owner of G Grand had an impact wrench with sockets and it was mission success in getting us squared away.  Much appreciated in the dark and cold.

Anyhow, good people at G Grand.

We also tried to hit up the Mexican joint Saturday for lunch but they were unfortunately closed for repairs. I’ll give it a shot next time.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red…You can’t beat the goodness n generosity of good ol’ country folk!

Thx for sharing. Hope you survived cousin Eddie n crew.


----------



## Arrow3

This afternoon


----------



## MYRX

Here is an early Merry Christmas to all of you. Glad I joined the Oglethorpe forum. I hope to meet some of you this coming year.

 Regarding G Grand, I eat there sometimes for lunch of Fridays when the wife is working from home. If I recall the owner's ties are with the Gretch Guitar company, of which I am a proud owner of one.

Well unfortunately, my deer season came to an unexpected end 14 days ago, when I tore my left hamstring. Luckily, no surgery is needed. Just hope I heal soon enough to get back on Lake Russell in mid February. I am usually fishing on Lake Russell 2 days a week March thru June. Just look for a green and silver Triton TR21.

Take care everyone, my god bless you.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, Merry Xmas Myrx and fellow OC'ers.  Hope it is a great one for you and your families.  I hope to be back down mid next week myself for a few days once this nasty cold front passes thru.


----------



## Todd E

Granddaughter is in town for Christmas. My son n law took her out this morning and she was able to harvest her first deer ever.


----------



## Steven037

Big boy


----------



## dawg

I have at at G Brand numerous times. Solid chow,not cheap but good food. My fam like the pulled pork. I like the chopped brisket.


----------



## Arrow3

Yall guys are gonna need to try Sanders bbq


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Yall guys are gonna need to try Sanders bbq


I rode by there the other day, went searching for it, as many times as I have driven 77 from Lexington to Elberton, I never noticed it.  Plan on trying it out next time I am down.  I learned the best way for me to get to it is to go across Milestone Church road over to 77 and then go south a couple miles.  Also, @todd, drove by BCR property, boy what a wasteland right now, you can see for miles, LOL....


----------



## MYRX

Agree, Sanders is good also. I pass by it anytime I go to my lease which is off Millstone Church Rd. Guess many of us cross paths.


----------



## Big_Red

MYRX said:


> Here is an early Merry Christmas to all of you. Glad I joined the Oglethorpe forum. I hope to meet some of you this coming year.
> 
> Regarding G Grand, I eat there sometimes for lunch of Fridays when the wife is working from home. If I recall the owner's ties are with the Gretch Guitar company, of which I am a proud owner of one.
> 
> Well unfortunately, my deer season came to an unexpected end 14 days ago, when I tore my left hamstring. Luckily, no surgery is needed. Just hope I heal soon enough to get back on Lake Russell in mid February. I am usually fishing on Lake Russell 2 days a week March thru June. Just look for a green and silver Triton TR21.
> 
> Take care everyone, my god bless you.



Gretch Guitars, yes. The owner was wearing a Gretch t-shirt and my guitar playing uncle asked if he was a musician.  Come to find out he is Gretch family and my uncle was super stoked to be talking to the guy. I guess they’ve been around since late 1800‘s.

Good dude and super nice that he helped us out.


----------



## Steven037

Arrow3 said:


> Yall guys are gonna need to try Sanders bbq


We border sanders to the north. Been taunting there for about 10 years and sad to say I’ve never tried it.


----------



## Arrow3

Steven037 said:


> We border sanders to the north. Been taunting there for about 10 years and sad to say I’ve never tried it.


I love the sliced pork sandwiches and the lemon pepper pork skins.


----------



## nix03

Todd E said:


> Granddaughter is in town for Christmas. My son n law took her out this morning and she was able to harvest her first deer ever. View attachment 1197773View attachment 1197774


Congrats.


----------



## Triple C

Beautiful sunrise this morn over a beaver slough


----------



## Arrow3

I'm giving out free hair cuts if anyone is interested ....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ran down and hunted Friday afternoon and all day Saturday.  Deer moved well Saturday AM, saw 7 or 8, does and a spike.  Had some pigs showing up frequently over the last week at a spot so sat there on Friday evening and got this big ole girl.  At least I got to pull the trigger, been a long season watching for most part.  Shooter bucks around me were rare.  Todd or any other hog experts, why is it when I shoot a hog, I never get a blood trail.  I've shot 30 or so over last few years and if they run off, no blood, this hog ran about 75 yards and left not a drop of blood even though you can see the bullet entrance in the picture.


----------



## MYRX

Congratulations, taking a hog out. Wild hog meat makes a great meal.  My last wild hog Boston butt was perfect.

In reference to your blood trail question, yes I have had a few similar experiences. Now I try to shoot all of mine in the head, right behind the ear, and drop them immediately.


----------



## georgia_home

@Buford_Dawg , it always seemed to me that hog skin/fat seals up like that flex paint stuff… unless you hit um with something real big… full diameter 12g slug.. and even then, sometimes they seal up too

nice hog.


----------



## Todd E

@Buford_Dawg
Beautiful hog and great shot.
When you grab a mature hog to start dragging it, you realize just what it is......a big blob of tough skinned, thick fatty winter time greasy meat, and just plain ol dead weight. That's the reason for zero blood trails with the common deer calibers.
Entrance only will just about always produce no blood trail. Pass through will produce blood  after a good 30+ yards. Non fatal entrance only or pass through can produce blood off the get go. It's just when you put one in the boiler room, be prepared for no trail. 

I'm sure you've heard the term "bled like a stuck pig". A knife or a good broadhead is what makes a pig bleed.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I'm giving out free hair cuts if anyone is interested ....


Yessir...Given a few of those haircuts myself over the years.


----------



## Todd E

Unless my cam goes off before 11pm, 2022 is in the books for me. I've experienced highs and lows in the outdoors this year. It has been fun. It has been frustrating. Some recap..........

Biggest buck of my life, out in TX. 
Two bird gobbler limit in GA. 
One GA dink whitetail. (Off year)
One bobcat.
Seven coyotes. 
Eighty two hogs. (Off year by a longshot)


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E ...If there was ever a man that could survive a true apocalypse it would be you.  Although you might tire of eating pork.

No deer for AC this year.  A bunch watched.  A few decent bucks I couldn't get drawn on.  Lots of baby sitting with my 7 yr old grandson in the Redneck this year.  Only 2 deer killed on the farm this year. Lots of bucks seen but only 1 killed.

Got a kid gathering doe shoot coming up for last weekend of season.  I love every minute I spend in OC boys.  Every minute.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heck of a 2022 year Todd, lots of fun I am sure, hoping the same for all us OC'ers in 2023.  Happy New Year, I will start a 2023 thread here momentarily.  Keep posting boys, love to hear what is going on in OC.


----------



## Arrow3

1st buck for my buddy Ronald. He killed him this afternoon on my 5 acres here at my house.


----------

